# Whale Wars



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone else watching Whale Wars? Pretty much every reality based show like Ice Road Truckers and The Deadliest Catch annoy me. I saw a trailer for Whale Wars, and though I thought to myself that this is another terrible show, I found myself intrigued by the idea.

Whalers, pirates, crazy hippies, for some reason this show caught my attention. I watched the first episode and though I did not agree with all of their behaviors, I did find myself wanting to watch this show in the future.

Anyone else watching this and planning on continuing to do so?


----------



## wilson_uo (Mar 5, 2003)

YEa, i caught the first episode and thought it was pretty good. I'll watch the rest for sure.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Is it any good? Though I sympathise with most environmental causes these folks should be on the terrorist watch list so I was reluctant to watch.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

I'm finding this program interesting. I don't really agree with either side and these Sea Sheppards are CRAZY. Some of the footage they got is really incredible - like being able to film the two who boarded the whaling ship. I kept thinking how dangerous even filming this would be.

My husband works on the post production for this show and has assured me that the drama continues to escalate throughout the season. So I'll be watching.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Hate to admit it but this is one of my favorite shows right now. There is no artificial drama, its real.

This could have gone the way of Ice Road Truckers, but they are keeping it real.

I bet the captain came up with the boarding/hostage idea when he was with Greenpeace and thats the moment they asked him to leave Greenpeace. The man is flat out crazy!


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

I've been watching this for a few weeks; not sure if I saw the first episode.

Not quite sure how to put into words what I think of this show. I will just say their passion is matched only by their incompetence.

I mean, saving whales and the whaling industry is not funny. But it is funny to me that they boarded the Japanese ship and then the Captain goes on to tell the media they have been kidnapped.

Or how about launching a zodiac at dusk and then the bosun not checking in with the bridge.

The SAME thing happened in last week's episode. They launch the zodiac and barely tell the bosun to check in on the sat phone. What happens? Bosun not only neglects to check in with the bridge; but they have one of the girls riding in the bow!!!! Really???? 30 something degree water and we are riding in the bow? Short story long, they took a wave and she landed awkward, but again, this show is serious and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree. They are about as inept a ship's crew I have ever seen. The Captain is so self important it amazes me every time they show him. I'm thinking he spends most of his day in his cabin surfing porn on the web, he just looks like the type to me, and usually when they show him he's sitting there in his sweats staring at his laptop. Other than sappy poem writing, what else could he be up to for hours and days at sea?

...and what about the disappointing development that the helicopter had to stay in Melbourne to be serviced? The corrosion is so bad that it shouldn't be flown? I think there is much more to that story, corrosion doesn't sneak up on you and surprise you between inspections.... I think the pilot realized that he was on a death ship and decided to find some corrosion and get his butt off the SS Ineptitude.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

We watched most of the episodes this weekend (I think) and we noticed that that on the episode where they write messages on the bags of powder that one bag looked like it had a peace symbol but it was a Mercedes logo instead (very funny). We also noticed that their headquarters is Friday Harbor in Washington State.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't know why I keep watching the show. Even my 16 yo thinks it's stupid.



NinerK said:


> But it is funny to me that they boarded the Japanese ship and then the Captain goes on to tell the media they have been kidnapped.


If I were the Captain of the Japanese boat I would not have returned them. They boarded the ship (pirating) and then are crying kidnapping.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I don't know why I keep watching the show. Even my 16 yo thinks it's stupid.
> 
> If I were the Captain of the Japanese boat I would not have returned them. They boarded the ship (pirating) and then are crying kidnapping.


For me; it's the juxtaposition of the passion and the ineptitude.

To your point of the kidnapping charge; yes, it's kin to crossing their bow, getting hit by the ship, and then saying "they totally ran us over".....it is just amazing.

And how about how the officers and captain were so non-chalant about replacing the crew that quit??? I guess it's a fact, crew are replaceable and transient in nature. I would think you might want some semblance of a steady and consistant crew that you can rely on; not shuffling in and training new crew every time out.

Did you see the "new crew" trying to launch the zodiacs? Just like earlier this season when they launched it sideways and crew fell into the water.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> SS Ineptitude.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

What an absolute huckster that captain is. To claim he was shot on the deck of an undulating boat, FROM an undulating boat by a shooter nobody saw right at his heart and was saved by a bulletproof vest only HE was wearing and he was alerted to the "hit" by the pin of his hoopty badge pricking him RIGHT when the cameras were aimed at him with no other indication of being shot is absolute fantasy.

COME ON. What a total loser, and for all of those idiots on board to swallow it hook, line and sinker is just beyond comprehension. Now I'm SURE those that got off the Steve Irwin mid-cruise knew what a BSer this guy is and were happy to disembark.

I might just send a donation to the Nishan Maru to buy more flash bangs. I would not be surprised if the Irwin family politely asked him to rename his boat..


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

WHALE WARS 2 summer 09!


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> What an absolute huckster that captain is. To claim he was shot on the deck of an undulating boat, FROM an undulating boat by a shooter nobody saw right at his heart and was saved by a bulletproof vest only HE was wearing and he was alerted to the "hit" by the pin of his hoopty badge pricking him RIGHT when the cameras were aimed at him with no other indication of being shot is absolute fantasy.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Interesting link here; the Japanese whaling ships all have http://www.icrwhale.org/abouticr.htm printed on them.

Interesting view from "the other side"....


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

NinerK said:


> Interesting link here; the Japanese whaling ships all have http://www.icrwhale.org/abouticr.htm printed on them.
> 
> Interesting view from "the other side"....


I wonder how much "research" Japan would be doing if they were required to give away the whale meat rather than sell it. This sure looks like a commercial operation to me.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I've been watching this show for the past several hours. Dunno why, but I happened to stumble on it and recalled this thread.

It's pretty interesting, and I agree with a lot of the comments about them being seemingly inept. Of course, I think the Japanese really ARE whaling and not "researching". Really, it's just an interesting to see. Also interesting how the Greenpeace people got pissed at them for boarding that Japanese vessle.


----------



## fitmummyal (Dec 16, 2008)

This show is awesome! Just a little different than Sea World!


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah, Captain Fat Bastard is a joke, i keep watching to hopefully see him fall overboard!

he calls his people cowards if they are afraid to give there lives for his cause. 
im all for saving the whales but claiming to be doing the right thing while having
a pirate flag flying on a ship named after someone who is probably turning over
in his grave is ass backwards to me.

i about started laughing my ass off when he got 'shot', if it had really happened
it would have left one helluva bruise and i would think with the two ships being 
so close together it would have knocked him back a bit if he had gotten hit.

what really happened is he had that vest stuffed in the bottom of his locker 
cause when he was back on land at some point he probably went out with a gun
and shot the vest and badge himself and didnt want anyone to see it till the time was right.

he is a big fat joke who needs to be harpooned right off the network!


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

It is back up and running for season 2... watching the first episode right now!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Pirates. KILL KILL


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Ah yes, a whole new season of rage at my TV. I'm not sure why I watch this show, but I can't look away. Reportedly, it is Animal Planet's highest rated show by a longshot. I can only hope people are watching for the same reason I am, hoping the Steve Irwin rolls over and sinks this season.

I'm hoping beyond hope that they show the epiphany the US Navy chick has when she has it. Realizing she is on a ship of fools. They teased it a little bit, I hope they show it.

And the 2nd in command guy with the do-rag.....GEEZ. "don't give me a heading, tell me how many degrees left or right to turn!". What an absolute numbnuts, he almost killed some of the crew last year launching the zodiac, and this year he can't even steer the boat right. Even the techie guy knows more than this ******.

I could go on and on....unbelievable.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> ...And the 2nd in command guy with the do-rag.....GEEZ. "don't give me a heading, tell me how many degrees left or right to turn!". What an absolute numbnuts, he almost killed some of the crew last year launching the zodiac, and this year he can't even steer the boat right. Even the techie guy knows more than this ******.
> 
> I could go on and on....unbelievable.


Wasn't their almost a mutiny involving that guy last season? He really does seem totally incapable!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

This clown could not be more conceited.

Tuesday, February 17, 2009
Captain Paul Watson on Whale Wars

Question: Do you think that the series Whale Wars helps your cause?

Captain Paul Watson: I think that Whale Wars is a very powerful tool in our efforts to end illegal whaling activities. It is both a dramatically entertaining and educational series. It brings people to one of the most hostile and remote areas of the planet and involves them intimately in the fight to save the whales. This kind of exposure translates into public support and political power. Whales Wars is good for Sea Shepherd and it is good for the whales.

Question: There are many negative comments on the Whale Wars forum, many attacking you personally. Does this concern you?

Captain Paul Watson: Not really. The kinds of people who visit website forums to leave negative remarks tend to be the kind of losers who have nothing better to do. Anyhow, my clients are whales not people. I'm not much concerned with the opinions of people over all. If people choose to support what we do then we welcome that support. If they choose to dismiss what we do, it is of no consequence to us. Overall I find this kind of negative criticism to be both encouraging and amusing. In a world where people are the problem, pissing off people who dislike what we are doing is a bonus. You have to actually be doing something to get people all worked up, so these attacks are encouraging, they are telling us we are on the right track and going in the right direction.

Question: But if other people read these opinions and are influenced to not support your efforts, is this not a concern?

Captain Paul Watson: It is not a concern whatsoever. We want intelligent supporters, people with the ability to think, to question, to discriminate, to seek the truth. If people are easily influenced by the opinions of others then these are the sort of weak minded people we do not need as supporters.

Question: There has been criticism that your crew appear to be amateurs, that they are not professional seamen. How do you respond to that?

Captain Paul Watson: I respond by saying that I agree with this assessment. I need people of passion on our campaigns. I need dedicated volunteers willing to risk their lives to protect the whales. The average soldier in the trenches in World War I or in the field in the Second World War were not professional soldiers - they were volunteers or they were drafted, they were amateurs.

Question: Your critics say that this is unsafe and that you are putting lives at risk and that this is an irresponsible thing to do.

Captain Paul Watson: I have been taking volunteer crews to sea since 1975 and in over 300 voyages; I have never lost a crewmember, not even one single serious injury. I think that is a record that speaks for itself. What is interesting is that our opposition are not so safety conscious. This year the Japanese whaling fleet had three serious injuries and one fatality. Two years ago they had two fatalities. They have had two devastating fires on the Nisshin Maru in the last decade. Perhaps our critics should be more concerned for the safety record of the whalers and not us.

Question: Another criticism and one voiced by a couple of Sea Shepherd crewmembers in the first season of Whale Wars was that you are sending volunteers to do things that you won't do yourself like boarding a whaling vessel or doing actions in inflatable boats.

Captain Paul Watson: I am the Captain of the ship and my place in on the bridge. I've also been doing this for four decades and I've done all the things that I ask my crew to do today. I would never ask a volunteer to do something that I would not do myself or have not done myself. My responsibility is to command the campaign from the bridge and I am responsible for all actions and all consequences. I do sometimes miss being in the small boats but that is no longer my place to be.

Question: Some of the crew in the first season of Whale Wars were openly critical, even disrespectful of you. Did that bother you?

Captain Paul Watson: No it did not bother me but it is not an attitude that I tolerate. All the crew who were disrespectful were removed from the crew upon return to the first port. I made the mistake of taking on a few people without properly vetting them first. One turned out to be a coward, another was just a complainer who did not seem to know our history, and a third was another whiner who I made the mistake of giving a second chance to and the fourth an insubordinate cowboy. They were the only four I had problems with and they were removed. I haven't received a single complaint about anyone on this year's crew.

Question: Some critics on the Whale Wars forum dismiss your claims of being shot by the Japanese whalers? What do you say to that?

Captain Paul Watson: People can think whatever they wish. I was shot in an area where there really is no jurisdiction for any policing body to investigate. The Australian Federal Police refused to examine the evidence i.e. the bullet, the vest, my clothing, the ships doctor's medical report etc. I can't prove I was shot and the Japanese can't prove that I was not. However I did an interview on camera just prior to being shot and there is no bullet hole in my clothing or vest and no shattered badge. There are no guns on my ship that could have been used to shoot me and none of the crew saw or heard anything that would suggest that I shot myself or another crewmember shot me. One moment I am on camera without any visible evidence of a bullet entry and the next there is a hole in my suit. It's pretty hard to catch a bullet on film in mid-air. It was a bullet that came from a few hundred yards away so it had lost considerable force by the time it struck me. I have that bullet and it has been examined by a U.S. law enforcement agent but he like everyone else has no legal authority to investigate the incident. The ocean is the Wild West and the normal laws simply do not apply. Was I shot? I know I was. My crew know that I was. What anyone else thinks is irrelevant.

Question: There have been criticisms that Animal Planet scripts the show and the Japanese whaling industry has accused Animal Planet of helping to plan tactics and strategies. Is this true?

Captain Paul Watson: There is absolutely no validity to such accusations. Animal Planet documents what they observe. They do not participate in meetings nor are they involved with any discussion or decision regarding tactics and strategies. They have no say in where we go, what we do or how we do it.

Question: Some critics say that the very name of the ship, the Steve Irwin was chosen by Animal Planet because of Steve Irwin's successful Animal Planet series. Is this true?

Captain Paul Watson: This is not true and entirely coincidental. Steve was a Sea Shepherd supporter and I have always been a supporter of Steve and Teri Irwin. Steve in fact wanted to come onboard with us to confront the Japanese whalers. I was scheduled to meet him to discuss this only a few weeks after the date of his death. Jeff Hansen, a director for Sea Shepherd Australia arranged for me to meet with Teri Irwin and Teri was very supportive of my suggestion that we rename the ship in honour of Steve. I felt that if we could not bring Steve with us to the Southern Ocean Whale Sanctuary then we could at least bring his name. Steve represents everything I believe about activism - that individuals through passion and commitment have the power to change the world.
Question: Whale Wars seemed especially critical of Peter Brown your first officer. Was that criticism justified?

Captain Paul Watson: Whale Wars is a television show and as such it looks for drama and conflict and just as Animal Planet has no say in what we do and how we do it, we have no say in how they produce and edit their television show. For the record, Peter Jay Brown is one of the most passionate defenders of this planet that I am honoured to have as a friend. He has skippered my ships without mishap. We first met in 1982 when he came to Japan as a journalist to cover our campaign to protect dolphins. He has served as documentarian and ship's officer, as a Sea Shepherd director and as an advisor for twenty five years. I am the Godfather to his son Paul. I trust him completely.

Where Peter differs from me is that where I tend to tolerate problems with crew until I have the opportunity to remove them, Peter does not suffer fools and sometimes his lack of diplomacy cultivates enemies. On the campaign covered by the series, Peter's enemies happened to be the four disgruntled crew previously mentioned. They did not dare confront or defy me openly so they took out their animosity against Peter Brown and this was reflected negatively in the show.

My trust in Peter was illustrated when I gave him command of the ship when I had to sleep after being up for 72 hours. I knew I could sleep soundly with Peter in command of the bridge. He even dealt with the mutiny against him by Wilfred in a decisive manner. Wilfred was rightfully relieved of his duties and Peter had my full support for the decisions he made while he was in command of the campaign.

The show was incorrect in having Peter appear to be blamed for the overturning of a small boat during launching. The Bosun, David Jennings openly disobeyed my orders on launching the boat and he disobeyed Peter Brown's orders on deck. There is a fault to be attributed to Peter Brown and myself for allowing Dave Jennings to be in the position he was in - that was an error primarily on my part, but the actual capsizing of the boat was caused by Dave Jennings.

Question: What are your criticisms of the first season of Whale Wars?

Captain Paul Watson: I liked the show very much and I think the Animal Planet crew did a very good job overall. My only criticism is directed towards the lawyers for refusing to acknowledge the illegal whaling activities by the Japanese whaling fleet. I think the legal department were negligent in not citing the international treaties and regulations that the Japanese whaling fleet are in violation of. References to "legal quotas" had no basis in fact. I think the lawyers were worried because of Japanese pressure and complaints. I think Animal Planet was concerned that the show would appear one-sided. However the Japanese were offered the opportunity to present their side and they refused. Ideally there should be film crews on the ships of both sides but Japan refused to cooperate.

Question: How do you think the 2nd season of Whale Wars will compare to the 1st season?

Captain Paul Watson: I think that the 2nd season will be much more dramatic and intense and will focus more on our actions than our problems. Things were much different this year. We had a far superior crew. The Animal Planet crew this year were more professional, more disciplined and better organized. Whale Wars 2 will be a major hit. I am confident of that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Please Let The Japanese Whailing Fleet Use A Lrad On These Knuckleheads!!!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm gonna be pissed is there ISN'T one! All that build-up for nothing... 

My big problem with this show is all the staged attacks on Captain Paul. You know darn well he didn't really get hit in the badge with a bullet and you know darn well he sent that envelope full of powder to himself. How stupid does he think people are? 

Having said that, my 9 yo son LOVES this show and it's one we can watch together so I'm still in for the long haul. Unless that Lrad sighting turns out to be bogus. Then all bets are off.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I'm gonna be pissed is there ISN'T one! All that build-up for nothing...
> 
> My big problem with this show is all the staged attacks on Captain Paul. You know darn well he didn't really get hit in the badge with a bullet and you know darn well he sent that envelope full of powder to himself. How stupid does he think people are?
> 
> Having said that, my 9 yo son LOVES this show and it's one we can watch together so I'm still in for the long haul. Unless that Lrad sighting turns out to be bogus. Then all bets are off.


Guess this should be spoilered:


Spoiler



Don't know if it takes place during the filming of the show or not, but they definitely get hit with LRADs. YouTube video here: Spoiler?


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

the whale the Japanese fleet should be after is that fat bastard Paul!

im with bareyb in that he causes all the problems himself just to get sympathy from
everyone which is a bunch of crap cause all he is is a real life pirate, they even have
a pirate flag flying on board!

the whaling ships should harpoon the Steve Irwin and sink it, just to bad so many people
blindly follow that fool!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why not try to put some type of GPS tracking device on these whale vessels instead of throwing water ballons at them? Then you can track them and know where they are?!?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Why not try to put some type of GPS tracking device on these whale vessels instead of throwing water ballons at them? Then you can track them and know where they are?!?


That'd probably get discovered pretty quickly. And such devices cost money, which they don't have. Also, they don't throw water balloons. They throw bottles of butyric acid.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> That'd probably get discovered pretty quickly. And such devices cost money, which they don't have. Also, they don't throw water balloons. They throw bottles of butyric acid.


I think they said it was made from rancid butter. I can't imagine that smells very good... Do you think they make their own? I can't imagine why a company would sell such a thing. Stink bombs for Whaling Vessels is a pretty niche market.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I think they said it was made from rancid butter. I can't imagine that smells very good... Do you think they make their own? I can't imagine why a company would sell such a thing. Stink bombs for Whaling Vessels is a pretty niche market.


I don't know if it's made from rancid butter, but rancid butter does contain butyric acid (so does vomit and body odor). According to wikipedia, the stuff is used to form butanoate esters, which can be pleasant smelling and are used as food/perfume additives.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

nataylor said:


> That'd probably get discovered pretty quickly. And such devices cost money, which they don't have. Also, they don't throw water balloons. They throw bottles of butyric acid.


the water balloons was a joke


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Claiming all that it is is rancid butter is the Sea Shepherds trying to minimize that fact that they are throwing chemicals onto the Japanese ships. It is NOT rancid butter. In fact, they showed a scene where they were making the butyric acid bombs and they were getting the chemical from a container that clearly had markings from a chemical company. 

I doubt butyric acid is found naturally in the southern ocean, have they though about the poor whales having to smell it after the Japanese wash it off their decks?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Claiming all that it is is rancid butter is the Sea Shepherds trying to minimize that fact that they are throwing chemicals onto the Japanese ships. It is NOT rancid butter. In fact, they showed a scene where they were making the butyric acid bombs and they were getting the chemical from a container that clearly had markings from a chemical company.
> 
> I doubt butyric acid is found naturally in the southern ocean, have they though about the poor whales having to smell it after the Japanese wash it off their decks?


Sometimes I wonder just how much of this is really for the Whales...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Somebody somewhere made another good point.... I don't think I'd want to be the one throwing the slippery stuff onto another boat's deck and then find out that they have a man overboard and presumed dead....

The Japanese should have played that one up, accuse the Shepherds of murder.

I also find it hilarious when the narrator says "the Shepherds have snuck up on the Nishin Maru in the fog" HAHAHA, as if the Japanese don't have the *****enest radar array imaginable. The hoopty Heathkit radar system the Steve Irwin is using probably didn't see the Nishin Maru and they were surprised to find them there. If the web designer can fix the radar system with a toothbrush, it can't be that advanced.

Honestly, I ACHE for Friday nights now, if I didn't know better I'd swear this was a mockumentary, you just can't write this stuff. How many baggies of weed do you think the authorities found when the "quarantined" the ship for a minute?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I totally agree about the mockumentary....and the best part is the Shepherds have no clue. I'm glued to the show, but not for the reason the Shepherds would want


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

I find myself loving the show. Im no crazed environment person, but I side with the Sea Shepherd. Maybe I just like the underdog, cuz they pretty much are idiots. Gotta hand it to Paul for getting them out of the ice.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So I've only seen two episodes of this show ... the pilot which aired as a repeat the other week and then the most recent episode (where they learn about the LRADs). It seems interesting, but yeah, these guys seem totally inept when you compare them to the captains and crews of say, the Deadliest Catch boats.

The Bering Sea seems a lot colder and nastier than Antarctica too.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

windracer said:


> The Bering Sea seems a lot colder and nastier than Antarctica too.


To be fair, they fish for crab in the Bering Sea in Fall/Winter. They hunt whales in Antarctica during the summer.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

nataylor said:


> To be fair, they fish for crab in the Bering Sea in Fall/Winter. They hunt whales in Antarctica during the summer.


Which is winter in the northern hemisphere?? Is the time frame from December to March called Winter in the Southern hemisphere or is it called Summer?

They seem to have a lot more cash this season, a $250,000 helicopter garage.

Not sad to see Peter go, many of the crew hinted that it was not Peter's idea that he should step down for a while. What a putz.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I absolutely LOVED watching Peter walk off into the parking lot wearing his clogs into nobody's waiting arms. There wasn't even a taxi there. muahahahaha...

Somebody probably tried to give him directions........well you know how that goes.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

billboard_NE said:


> December to March called Winter in the Southern hemisphere or is it called Summer?


I lived in Australia for 2 years, they call the hot time summer, just like we do. So yes, winter in the northern hemisphere is called summer in the southern hemisphere. It took some getting used to to see retail shop windows painted with Santa Claus in red shorts and his beard shaved.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

yostmatt said:


> I find myself loving the show. Im no crazed environment person, but I side with the Sea Shepherd. Maybe I just like the underdog, cuz they pretty much are idiots. Gotta hand it to Paul for getting them out of the ice.


I'm okay with their cause, I just think Paul Watson is an arrogant tool.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

*head slap*

_Now_ the latest series of strips in PvP make sense to me!


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

pretty exciting episode tonight, Non-stop action. Wonder what happened to the other end of their "present"?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

lol...I loved them trying to talk in "code" and then nobody know what they were talking about.

PLEASE STOP TEASING ME WITH THIS LRAD AND ZAP'EM ALREADY!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> lol...I loved them trying to talk in "code" and then nobody know what they were talking about.
> 
> PLEASE STOP TEASING ME WITH THIS LRAD AND ZAP'EM ALREADY!


Yeah. That was almost comical. In a bad way...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

7/17 was quite possibly the best hour of television for 2009. Never in the history of TV has there been that much FAIL jammed into one hour long program.

It was hilariously delicious. I would put that episode against any of the Emmy comedy nominees and in my opinion, Paul Watson would get the statue. It was worth the TERRIBLE show last week for us to get this show.

Tora Tora Tora. The Japanese are jamming our transmissions.
Over.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Ouch, sure would hurt getting peleted with large brass nuts. Dumb throwing the bottles when the ship is rising up, wait till it goes down idiots. They should rig up a slingshot or something to get more velocity. Or build some sort of potato cannon launcher. Why fly under the Dutch flag anyway, do you need to fly under a flag?

Love the helicopter views in HD.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think what they are doing is important but going about it the wrong way. Not to mention they have all these people on board who have no idea what they are doing. 

I found it funny the Japanese fleet this year upgraded their props, water cannons and are now throwing things back at them. They should also use their "non violent" methods right back at them. 

Such BS calling throwing glass on deck of a ship a "non violent" tactic.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Such BS calling throwing glass on deck of a ship a "non violent" tactic.


Not any more than the Japanese calling what they are doing reasearch.....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

billboard_NE said:


> Not any more than the Japanese calling what they are doing reasearch.....


I admit I haven't done much research on that side of it. How can they claim 1000 whales are "research" and why would (whoever drafted it) build that huge of a loophole into the "International Whaling Agreement"?

It sounds like you can still kill as many Whales as you want as long as you call it research. Aren't there ways to check and make sure they really need that many? It seems ludicrous to me. Is there any possibility the Japanese actually _need_ that many for research? I just have to wonder why nobody else is concerned about any of this if it's such blatant disregard. Especially with all the publicity from people like Paul Watson and crew.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Most people seem to think the Japanese "research" methods are horribly outdated with modern methods like GPS tracking and DNA testing. It's essentially just a front to get whale meat into their markets. The agreement allows signators to set their own quotas. I believe that was a concession to get the Japanese to sign. All other signators have set their quotas at zero. I believe this was agreed to because it's thought it at least cuts down some on an otherwise unchecked Japanese harvest. And there is oversight so at least they know exactly how many whales they are taking. 

Norway refused to sign and they continue to whale unchecked.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> Most people seem to think the Japanese "research" methods are horribly outdated with modern methods like GPS tracking and DNA testing. It's essentially just a front to get whale meat into their markets. The agreement allows signators to set their own quotas. I believe that was a concession to get the Japanese to sign. All other signators have set their quotas at zero. I believe this was agreed to because it's thought it at least cuts down some on an otherwise unchecked Japanese harvest. And there is oversight so at least they know exactly how many whales they are taking.
> 
> Norway refused to sign and they continue to whale unchecked.


Makes me wonder why Paul isn't targeting Norway... Is he using the agreement as his "reason" for attacking Japan? It seems to me if that's the case, the Japanese could quite easily use Paul Watson as an excuse to withdraw from the Whaling Agreement. Then they too could whale unchecked and without the hassle of having Butyric acid thrown at them.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

bareyb said:


> without the hassle of having Butyric acid thrown at them.


So far, that hasn't even been an issue. 
I suppose having butyric acid thrown in your general direction might be a little annoying still....


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Makes me wonder why Paul isn't targeting Norway... Is he using the agreement as his "reason" for attacking Japan? It seems to me if that's the case, the Japanese could quite easily use Paul Watson as an excuse to withdraw from the Whaling Agreement. Then they too could whale unchecked and without the hassle of having Butyric acid thrown at them.


He can't go after Norway because they're not bound by any laws. He claims to be enforcing the agreement that Japan signed on to. It's also a matter of location, because Japan whales in the Southern Ocean Whale Sanctuary, which prohibits commercial whaling in the areas around Antartica. Japan is bound by that, as well. But since they claim what they are doing is research, and not commercial (despite the fact that the whale meat is sold), they feel like they can continue to whale there.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

If I don't see somebody nailed by a LRAD soon, I think I'm going to burst! Quit teasing me!!!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Problem is that they don't have the military grade LRAD, they just have the homeowner version you use on noisy neighbors.

I want to see ears bleeding and eyeballs exploding, but we'll likely only get an annoying ambulance siren.

Considering that the Sea Shepherd crew signed on to give their lives for the whales and were so easily deterred by brass nuts being "aimed right at their faces", the siren may be enough....

Did anybody see ANY injury to the cameraman that got nailed in the face with the hose and had to be returned to the ship? We saw NOTHING on that guy and they made it sound like his face was half off.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

According to the Japanese and the International Whaling Commission, there are 761,000 minke whales in the southern hemisphere. I think the Japanese take no more than 900 per year, or 1 out of every 850. Minke whales have a gestation period of 10 months, so 1 of the remaining 849 have to have a calf in that year and the numbers would not decline due to Japanese whaling.

I say let them eat whale.

http://www.whaling.jp/english/qa.html
http://www.iwcoffice.org/conservation/estimate.htm


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> According to the Japanese and the International Whaling Commission, there are 761,000 minke whales in the southern hemisphere. I think the Japanese take no more than 900 per year, or 1 out of every 850. Minke whales have a gestation period of 10 months, so 1 of the remaining 849 have to have a calf in that year and the numbers would not decline due to Japanese whaling.
> 
> I say let them eat whale.
> 
> ...


Well that would explain why nobody other than Paul Watson is out there throwing stuff at them. Based on what you're saying, it just doesn't seem like they are the "Monsters" that Paul Watson makes them out to be. Their restraint in dealing with those guys is admirable. I'd have used that LRAD the day I got it.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Did anybody see ANY injury to the cameraman that got nailed in the face with the hose and had to be returned to the ship? We saw NOTHING on that guy and they made it sound like his face was half off.


No, I was stunned with how minor his boo boo was. The entire crew from captain on own just showed how clueless they are in pretty much all aspects of their mission. Seriously, I have no freaking idea how they manage to keep that ship and helicopter running.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

FUNNIEST SHOW ON TV!!!!

I almost wet myself with this line "the sat phone batteries are dead" LOL. What a bunch of dumbies!

I can't believe I've been teased for 4 weeks now with this LRAD...please let it happen next episode!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> According to the Japanese and the International Whaling Commission, there are 761,000 minke whales in the southern hemisphere. I think the Japanese take no more than 900 per year, or 1 out of every 850. Minke whales have a gestation period of 10 months, so 1 of the remaining 849 have to have a calf in that year and the numbers would not decline due to Japanese whaling.
> 
> I say let them eat whale.
> 
> ...


They also take fin and humpback whales. And how exactly are you going to tell the remaining 850 whales that they need to get their groove on and make an extra calf that year?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> FUNNIEST SHOW ON TV!!!!
> 
> I almost wet myself with this line "the sat phone batteries are dead" LOL. What a bunch of dumbies!
> 
> I can't believe I've been teased for 4 weeks now with this LRAD...please let it happen next episode!


I think the LRAD is going to be a letdown. It'll be annoying, but that's about it.

Also liked the idea of taking a sharp, heavy, unwieldy item on an inflatable boat.

I think they're lucky they have a somewhat decent engineer keeping the boat afloat. It's really amazing no one has been seriously hurt.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> I think the LRAD is going to be a letdown. It'll be annoying, but that's about it.
> 
> Also liked the idea of taking a sharp, heavy, unwieldy item on an inflatable boat.
> 
> I think they're lucky they have a somewhat decent engineer keeping the boat afloat. *It's really amazing no one has been seriously hurt.*


I have bad feeling that's going to happen, and it's probably going to happen on TV... Why do they they think this is going to help their cause again? I'm pretty sure I was more sympathetic to their cause _before_ I started watching their show.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Honestly, I think it is tremendously disappointing that no one has been seriously hurt. 

I'm going on record right now that the LRAD is going to be a huge letdown. They've teased us for too long, there's no way it can live up to what most of us are hoping and praying for it to do.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Honestly, I think it is tremendously disappointing that no one has been seriously hurt.
> 
> I'm going on record right now that the LRAD is going to be a huge letdown. They've teased us for too long, there's no way it can live up to what most of us are hoping and praying for it to do.


Damn right. I better see some people poop their pants. Or at least some vomit.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I almost wet myself with this line "the sat phone batteries are dead" LOL.


That was pretty bad ...

... but I can relate. We have sat phones at our remote terminals for disaster-type scenarios. I'm always stressing to the terminal managers that these things need to be charged at all times, just because of a situation like in this episode. The last thing you want is to find your battery is dead in the middle of a crisis.

Oh, and are they not permitted to throw things from the helicopter? Too dangerous? I would think dropping a few bottle from up above would be a lot easier than trying to wing them from the boats. The same goes with the grappling hook.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

windracer said:


> Oh, and are they not permitted to throw things from the helicopter? Too dangerous? I would think dropping a few bottle from up above would be a lot easier than trying to wing them from the boats. The same goes with the grappling hook.


With the helicopter being somewhat enclosed, it would be very bad if one of the bottles broke in it. Although it's just stupid enough for them to try.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I have bad feeling that's going to happen, and it's probably going to happen on TV... Why do they they think this is going to help their cause again? I'm pretty sure I was more sympathetic to their cause _before_ I started watching their show.


I think Paul said it best last night. He said something like "They're whalers... they don't think like you and me." The problem is no one thinks like Paul thinks.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

windracer said:


> Oh, and are they not permitted to throw things from the helicopter? Too dangerous? I would think dropping a few bottle from up above would be a lot easier than trying to wing them from the boats. The same goes with the grappling hook.


I'm guessing that the pilot knows that he would likely lose his license if he was shown throwing "bombs" from the helo. Also, since there seems to be cameraman on board most of the time it would mean that the pilot would be maneuvering over the ship and then trying to lob things onto the deck all by himself.

It would be kind of cool though to see what a harpoon would do to that cockpit bubble. If the harpoonist is good enough, they could sort of have a helicopter kite to pull around and look for whales for them.

I've wondered if the water cannons could reach the helo, that could have an interesting outcome too.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe the Sea Shepherds need to sail up to Canada and take on some cruise ships. 

http://www.vancouversun.com/travel/...whale+docks+Vancouver+port/1829102/story.html


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

wow, that news story is almost as bad as Whale Wars. Terrible reporting.

"a federal spokesman suspects the whale was struck by the ship" :up:

"marine biologists have been trying to build up the number of fin whales in the area, and that effort was dealt a blow today" HAHAHA.... ONE whale deals that effort a blow?

Kinda creepy though.

I'd love to see the response the Steve Irwin would get if they tried to lob butyric acid onto the pool deck during the bellyflop contest.... or rammed the Sapphire Princess. That would be ugly.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Here is a clue.....if a ship has a LRAD on the Starboard side....aproach from the Port side! I swear they WANT to be hit by this thing so they can send out some propaganda press release.

I will say that aiming that thing at the helo is NOT a good idea. I don't agree with that tactic.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

The Sea Shepard crew need several remote controlled planes or helicopters so they can drop/bomb stink bombs on the ships. It shouldn't be that hard to do, and the range might be sufficient if they get within a mile.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> The Sea Shepard crew need several remote controlled planes or helicopters so they can drop/bomb stink bombs on the ships. It shouldn't be that hard to do, and the range might be sufficient if they get within a mile.


The idea of watching these idiots try something like this is cracking me up!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> The idea of watching these idiots try something like this is cracking me up!


I'm surprised they haven't tried a giant potato gun to launch the bottles.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I liked when the female deckhand said, "I didn't expect them to use our tactics against us." Like they just expect the whalers to take harassment and not defend themselves. Bunch of idiots.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

nataylor said:


> I'm surprised they haven't tried a giant potato gun to launch the bottles.


I have thought that also, but I believe they will not use one. To much bad press. It is a no story that things are being thrown on deck, it is a whole other deal when things are being shot at you (headline wise).


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

billboard_NE said:


> I have thought that also, but I believe they will not use one. To much bad press. It is a no story that things are being thrown on deck, it is a whole other deal when things are being shot at you (headline wise).


They need a slingshot or something. Imparted momentum os imparted momentum, as long as they keep to what they said and just aim for the deck surfaces and not people.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I couldn't imagine trying to use a water balloon launcher on those inflatable dingies!

I really love the contrast between this season and last season. Last season the Shephards seemed to have the upperhand but this season the Japanese have caught on!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

My heart aches to see the Japanese use the prop fouler on the Steve Irwin successfully.


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Kudos to Animal Planet for getting me to root (hard) for Japanese commercial whalers!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mattpol said:


> Kudos to Animal Planet for getting me to root (hard) for Japanese commercial whalers!


LOL...my friends and I all say the same thing


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

mattpol said:


> Kudos to Animal Planet for getting me to root (hard) for Japanese commercial whalers!


I want to know more about those torpedo ships, they have a narrow beam (skinny) and must be crazy fast.

This show does not seem to be about the whales anymore.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

billboard_NE said:


> This show does not seem to be about the whales anymore.


It is definatly about the self-rightous hippies. They are on the Steve Irwin because they are generally unemployable otherwise. These are the same kind of d-bags that key SUV's if they don't get the MPG they believe it should.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm pretty sure "dooshbags" is an accepted word on TCF. Please use it when applicable, like in this thread when referring to the dooshbags on the Steve Irwin. 

Obviously, the correct spelling of ******bags is not acceptable.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I just stumbled upon this show tonight. I found myself saying "you guys are morons" at least 3-4 times over an hour. 

I like how they where trying to throw their stinkbombs on to the bow of the massive factory ship. They couldn't have made that throw on solid ground with a running start, much less from a moving boat!

Also, how they act all shocked that the whalers would use their own tactics against them. 

My favorite was when one girl was all, "No one's ever killed a whale in front of Paul. This is big." Really? How? WTF is Paul gonna do about it; and why would he be surprised or any more upset than he already was? I mean, he knows they kill whales.

I don't really have any sympathy for the whalers or the Irwin crew; but the sea-hippies definitely come out looking worse, IMO.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

One of my favorite WTF moments was the first mate acting surprised the whalers were fighting back by throwing things at them. 'We only attacked the ship, they are attacking us, that just shows you who we are fighting against.'


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

This season has really made this one of my "must see" shows every week!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The Sea Shephards are always playing the victim card. They attack the whalers and then deplore the 'escalation of violence' of the whalers. Specifically when the harpoon ships forced the Steve Irwin in a particular direction so the Nisshin Maru could escape. That was a lot less dangerous than when the SI almost hit one of the ships earlier this season. I wonder if the SI will lose their flag for disobeying the 'no throwing from the ship' order they received.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My favorite scene was when Capt Dumb*ss was firing off flares into the air and the helicpoter pilot called in and said they need to exercise more caution (or whatever he said) and the capt's response was "I don't know what he's talking about"...that about sums the guy up!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pmyers said:


> My favorite scene was when Capt Dumb*ss was firing off flares into the air and the helicpoter pilot called in and said they need to exercise more caution (or whatever he said) and the capt's response was "I don't know what he's talking about"...that about sums the guy up!


That was crazy! 

"It's not very accurate, is it?" Geez ...


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I think the pilot is the smartest guy there.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

nataylor said:


> I think the pilot is the smartest guy there.


He is still working for Sea Shepards, can't be all that bright.

I like the conversation going along the lines of 'We kept them busy so they couldn't kill whales, they must be really mad right now'

'Umm... Can't believe they killed a whale in front of us'

Haha. I am of the belief that cute animals shouldn't be given any more of a protected status above other animals. Can't kill horse for meat but can kill a cow? Can't kill a dolphin or a whale but can kill a tuna? Can't kill a feral cat/dog but rats/mice are free game?

I want to try some whale. But it would be yummy.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I also think it's funny that all the crew members keep saying they are willing to put their lives on the line to protect the whales...until there is a situation where they might actually have to put their lives on the line. Like when they all got scared of the LRAD's and the little boat crew not wanting to use the grappling hook.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Was this last episode the first time in known history that the Sea Shepard's prop fouler actually worked? 

Well, for a little while, anyway. 

The aqua-hippies are such morons. Are they purposely edited to look like total naive newbies without a hint of common sense or practicality? And who writes the script for the narrator? Yikes, could they get more melodramatic?

Fun show to watch. I've actually been watching it close to the same day it airs.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

aqua-hippies....love it!


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

nataylor said:


> I think the pilot is the smartest guy there.


I would not be surprised if the helicopter had to skip the next trip because of maintenance issues (again). Firing flares at your own helicopter??


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Two issues:

One, my guide data is wrong. For the category description it says 'Animal, Documentary, Reality'. It should list Comedy because this may be the funniest show I've ever seen.

Second, why are they using code words to signal their attack? Do they think that the Japanese are listening in on their transmissions? If so, why use a Japanese phrase that means 'Attack, attack, attack' to attack a Japanese fleet??????? These may be the dumbest people on the planet.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Welcome to the show!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I would have thought, just because of the Sea Shepards 'stated intent' there would be more defenders of them on TCF. But, it would be pretty bad to align yourselves with this hippies.

Still a funny show, and I want to see the Japanese throw whale parts at the Steve Irwin.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So is that high-pitched trilling noise _not_ the LRAD? In previous episodes they seemed to imply that was the noise, but in this episode it seemed like that sound was in a lot of the bridge scenes when they were alongside the Nissan Maru but they didn't say anything about the LRAD.

Interesting how the Japanese know exactly where on their ship to plaster web URLs for the TV cameras.


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

I'm sure that noise is the LRAD. Considering how the aqua-hippies are not just on the bridge, but throwing bottles from the ship (in violation of Dutch orders) they're using both the cannons and the LRAD on them. With that being said, the LRAD seems pretty ineffective, at least pointed toward the large ship, despite earlier them being crazy scared of it.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm not sure that was the LRAD noise. I think it sounded more like a collision avoidance klaxon. Others have commented that the LRAD noise in previous episodes seemed to be put in during post production rather than recorded at the time of the incident. 

I think if it had been the LRAD in use, they would have made a monumental stink about the Japanese using it. It seems that a strong garden hose will do the trick though. The aqua-hippies probably can't stand taking a shower in any form.

This episode was so boo-hoo I could hardly stand it. The SS are the biggest tools I have ever seen portrayed in a "reality" show, and that's saying something. They have done NOTHING but fail throughout their whole campaign, and now they're shocked that the Japanese would kill a whale right in front of them! Why should they give a rat's ass what the SS is doing, they're there to whale. The kicker is that $50 worth of Japanese netting completely negated all of the SS strategy, broke their spirits, wasted hundreds of thousands of SS dollars, and 65 days at sea so they could watch a whale slaughter.

You just can't write this stuff. It was interesting to hear the aqua-hippette say something like "this whole campaign has been a lie, we were told if we were chasing the whalers that meant they weren't whaling, I guess that's not the truth" I keep hoping that one of them will have an epiphany while chasing these windmills, but nothing yet....


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

I think when they get back to port a whole lot of them will be "done" with their involvement.

Although the LRAD sound is being added post-production (notice how the volume didn't change when they were shooting inside vs outside), they definantly were using it while in close quarters. The description text video of a *spoiler* next week on youtube from the sea shepards indicate and LRAD was used in conjunction with the water cannons. It's hard to believe they would use it on that attack and not the one eailer in the day or a day earlier. Spoiler link: ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp6YDAHhQSo


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> The aqua-hippies probably can't stand taking a shower in any form.


Doh!  :up:


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Here is what I dont get.......why dont they mix up a couple buckets of that stuff do a bow to stern pass on the factory ship and let it rip? 

If the downwash from the rotor is too much then put it in a plastic bag of some kind....loosely tied.....it hits the netting and dumps on through. They could use this tactic from altitude too. 

All they have to do is get one good run down and the deck would be polluted for a while. They same ROE they apply to the small boats applies to the helicopter.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

As has been said before, the pilot would probably lose his license fir doing something like that.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

nataylor said:


> As has been said before, the pilot would probably lose his license fir doing something like that.


Ok then RC's.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

This weeks episode "The Stuff of Nightmares" was all about the Whales. It was a little hard to watch. I am sure it is not that different than killing live stock for food, but I would not want to watch that either.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Legion said:


> Ok then RC's.


While RC's might sound good in theory I would suspect that trying to navigate one while doing 16 knots in rough seas with an unknown windspeed would be practically impossible.....not to mention that none of these people would have the brain capacity.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I bet with a 3 man slingshot they could get some bottles over those nets, and maybe from outside the range of the water canons.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

MrGreg said:


> I bet with a 3 man slingshot they could get some bottles over those nets, and maybe from outside the range of the water canons.


If they didn't fling one of themselves overboard while attempting to do so....


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

T-shirt gun!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> While RC's might sound good in theory I would suspect that trying to navigate one while doing 16 knots in rough seas with an unknown windspeed would be practically impossible.....not to mention that none of these people would have the brain capacity.


Kamikaze RC aircraft seem appropriate. Paint rising suns on the wings and nose 'em in. You would only need to know how to launch and steer them, no recovery training necessary, although watching aqua-hippie fingers getting sheared off trying to catch them could be a nice interlude.

OR, you could just get a few volunteers that are willing to give their lives for the whales whom actually played a competitive small ball sport at some point in their lives and actually know how to throw!

I wonder if any of the hippies are wearing a leather belt. Or leather shoes, or sitting on a leather couch..... cows aren't sexy though, so screw 'em. They must die so I can have a nice pair of hippie Birkenstocks to wear.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

StanSimmons said:


> If they didn't fling one of themselves overboard while attempting to do so....


Oh please let them try this. :up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why aren't they trying to board ships anymore?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd love to see their Danish flag get revoked, meaning the SS are essentially pirates. We all know what actions can be taken against pirates now-a-days (see Navy Seals Snipers).


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Why aren't they trying to board ships anymore?


Again, I'm going to suggest a large slingshot.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Why aren't they trying to board ships anymore?


I think its cuz the netting goes the whole way down.

T-Shirt gun could work. Or maybe they can recruit Brett Farve. They kinda throw like girls.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Why aren't they trying to board ships anymore?


If I recall, the Australian Coast Guard got involved the last time that happened and returned the aqua-hippies to the mother ship. I would bet that they wouldn't get involved a second time, and public opinion would likely dictate that the Japanese take the volunteer "hostages" to the flensing deck for an up close and personal view of those whale knives.

The Sea Shepherds are treading on thin ice now, this show has made them famous for all the wrong reasons. The decision to make this show quite possibly could be Paul Watson's worst ever, amongst a Mt. Everest sized stack of poor decisions. We know he lives in his own little kingdom, I think he misjudged how the majority of the public would respond to his campaigns.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah a water ballon slingshot would work. Break the ballon on the netting....let it rain.

Dont know if this was posted earlier. Video from the Japanese POV.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Legion said:


> Yeah a water ballon slingshot would work. Break the ballon on the netting....let it rain.
> 
> Dont know if this was posted earlier. Video from the Japanese POV.


have you fired one of these before? You break just as many ballons as you launch!


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

You are doing it wrong then.

You dont use cheap balloons and you dont overfill.

I have one in the basement that I can still launch a ballon over 100 yds....by myself.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

The Steve Irwin just needs to re-outfit with their own powerful water cannons. Have a few just spraying whatever they throw in those bottles. Netting becomes irrelevant.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> The Sea Shepherds are treading on thin ice now, this show has made them famous for all the wrong reasons. The decision to make this show quite possibly could be Paul Watson's worst ever, amongst a Mt. Everest sized stack of poor decisions. We know he lives in his own little kingdom, I think he misjudged how the majority of the public would respond to his campaigns.


Have to agree. This reality show has done more to hurt their cause than anything they could have thought of. For one thing, the Japanese are clearly watching the show and now they see exactly WHO they are dealing with! 'm sure the "Outlaw Pirates" were a whole lot more scary before they got a good look at them.

Why do you think all of a sudden they are killing whales right in front of them? First time in 30 years I believe Watson said. In other words, they did more harm to themselves in the last two years of being on TV than they had done in the prior 30... It doesn't help, that most people on the internet see them as a bunch of inept clowns... Not a good move Paul...

I will say, the last episode made me feel a bit more in sympathy with what Paul and his crew are trying to do. Seeing those dead Whales was upsetting. Still, the Japanese are clearly "winning" the battle at this point. I'm curious to see exactly what Paul and the gang have planned for next season. I just don't see how they are going to be very effective now.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jeepair said:


> The Steve Irwin just needs to re-outfit with their own powerful water cannons. Have a few just spraying whatever they throw in those bottles. Netting becomes irrelevant.


That's not a bad idea... Of course then they'd have to worry about the Japanese doing the same thing back at them.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Magister said:


> Still a funny show, and I want to see the Japanese throw whale parts at the Steve Irwin.


Dude, that would be so funny.

Or better yet....the Japanese should wrap whale parts in newspaper, sneak on board the SI, set it on fire and put it in front of the captains cabin-door then ring the bell and run away.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Legion said:


> You are doing it wrong then.
> 
> You dont use cheap balloons and you dont overfill.
> 
> I have one in the basement that I can still launch a ballon over 100 yds....by myself.


You give the aqua-hippes WAY too much credit!!! I would guarantee a failure on the deck of the Sea Sheperd!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Have to agree. This reality show has done more to hurt their cause than anything they could have thought of. For one thing, the Japanese are clearly watching the show and now they see exactly WHO they are dealing with! 'm sure the "Outlaw Pirates" were a whole lot more scary before they got a good look at them.
> 
> Why do you think all of a sudden they are killing whales right in front of them? First time in 30 years I believe Watson said. In other words, they did more harm to themselves in the last two years of being on TV than they had done in the prior 30... It doesn't help, that most people on the internet see them as a bunch of inept clowns... Not a good move Paul...
> 
> I will say, the last episode made me feel a bit more in sympathy with what Paul and his crew are trying to do. Seeing those dead Whales was upsetting. Still, the Japanese are clearly "winning" the battle at this point. I'm curious to see exactly what Paul and the gang have planned for next season. I just don't see how they are going to be very effective now.


I agree that this show has hurt both their tactics over the whalers as well as their public perception. They really have to be at an all time low for morale!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

761,000 minke whales in the southern ocean. Japanese kill 900.

I'd bet more than 900 die every year due to natural causes. Paul should be pissed off at mother nature, she's the real biatch doing all the killin'.

I would have more sympathy and understanding for the Sea Shepherds if there were 50,000 minke whales and the Japanese killed 900. 1:844 as compared to 1:55 is a big difference.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> 761,000 minke whales in the southern ocean. Japanese kill 900.
> 
> I'd bet more than 900 die every year due to natural causes. Paul should be pissed off at mother nature, she's the real biatch doing all the killin'.
> 
> I would have more sympathy and understanding for the Sea Shepherds if there were 50,000 minke whales and the Japanese killed 900. 1:844 as compared to 1:55 is a big difference.


Guess every whale voted during the last Census to get that number. I don't favor one side over the other, but aren't the Japanese fishing on protected whaling grounds?

I'd love to be on either ship for just the experience at being at that latitude.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

bareyb said:


> I will say, the last episode made me feel a bit more in sympathy with what Paul and his crew are trying to do. Seeing those dead Whales was upsetting. Still, the Japanese are clearly "winning" the battle at this point. I'm curious to see exactly what Paul and the gang have planned for next season. I just don't see how they are going to be very effective now.


It isn't 'fun' watching any animals get butchered, I just don't think we should be thinking Whales are anymore special than cows. Any meat you eat or leather on your shoes requires the harvesting of living beings.

The 'fun' part for me is the crying aque-hippies (love that term).


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Jayjoans said:


> 761,000 minke whales in the southern ocean. Japanese kill 900.
> 
> I'd bet more than 900 die every year due to natural causes. Paul should be pissed off at mother nature, she's the real biatch doing all the killin'.
> 
> I would have more sympathy and understanding for the Sea Shepherds if there were 50,000 minke whales and the Japanese killed 900. 1:844 as compared to 1:55 is a big difference.


I guess the harvesting a "few" whales may be OK, but calling it research is BS. If they were not selling the whale meat how many whales would be killed 
for research?
Thats a great idea for McDonald's, "we are killing cows for research".


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

billboard_NE said:


> I guess the harvesting a "few" whales may be OK, but calling it research is BS. If they were not selling the whale meat how many whales would be killed
> for research?
> Thats a great idea for McDonald's, "we are killing cows for research".


Selling the whale meat allows them to finance the research. How can you expect them to 'Save the Whales' if they don't kill them to see what kills them.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Magister said:


> Selling the whale meat allows them to finance the research. How can you expect them to 'Save the Whales' if they don't kill them to see what kills them.


I think part of the "agreement" was that no Whale meat should be wasted. So that's how they justify that part of it. As far as actually killing the whales, I seem to recall hearing that the commission that is in charge of such things, would prefer that the Japanese to use only "non lethal" methods of research. 
So I guess it's possible to get much of what they need without having to actually kill anything. Of course, we all know, they are simply working the loopholes in the agreement.

On the other hand, at least they HAVE a limit that won't (supposedly) deplete the Whale numbers. So it's better than it was before when they could whale all they wanted. What I don't get is why Paul isn't going after countries who still Whale and are NOT part of the agreement. At least the Japanese have a limit. Other countries are Whaling unrestricted aren't they? It would seem they'd be a better target for Paul and his wacky band of vandals to go after.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I think part of the "agreement" was that no Whale meat should be wasted. So that's how they justify that part of it. As far as actually killing the whales, I seem to recall hearing that the commission that is in charge of such things, would prefer that the Japanese to use only "non lethal" methods of research.
> So I guess it's possible to get much of what they need without having to actually kill anything. Of course, we all know, they are simply working the loopholes in the agreement.
> 
> On the other hand, at least they HAVE a limit that won't (supposedly) deplete the Whale numbers. So it's better than it was before when they could whale all they wanted. What I don't get is why Paul isn't going after countries who still Whale and are NOT part of the agreement. At least the Japanese have a limit. Other countries are Whaling unrestricted aren't they? It would seem they'd be a better target for Paul and his wacky band of vandals to go after.


Iceland is a party to the IWC moratorium, and they conduct limited "research" whaling. Norway isn't part of the IWC moratorium. They whale without limit. I think Watson's focus on the Japanese fleet is because he at least thinks he has some international law on his side (the IWC moratorium and the Southern Ocean Whale Sanctuary). In the past, they have claimed responsibility for damaging at least one Norwegian whaling vessel and sinking two Icelandic whaling vessels.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> Iceland is a party to the IWC moratorium, and they conduct limited "research" whaling. Norway isn't part of the IWC moratorium. They whale without limit. I think Watson's focus on the Japanese fleet is because he at least thinks he has some international law on his side (the IWC moratorium and the Southern Ocean Whale Sanctuary). In the past, they have claimed responsibility for damaging at least one Norwegian whaling vessel and sinking two Icelandic whaling vessels.


They SUNK whaling vessels? Wow. That's pretty hard core. They are lucky nobody was killed. Assuming of course, that nobody was... That's a little too hard core if you ask me... Is that why Green Peace kicked him out?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

bareyb said:


> They SUNK whaling vessels? Wow. That's pretty hard core. They are lucky nobody was killed. Assuming of course, that nobody was... That's a little too hard core if you ask me... Is that why Green Peace kicked him out?


Yup, they've sunk vessels: http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,962931,00.html?promoid=googlep

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=w_cNAAAAIBAJ&sjid=9HoDAAAAIBAJ&pg=3188,3385867&dq=sea-shepherd


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

billboard_NE said:


> I guess the harvesting a "few" whales may be OK, but calling it research is BS. If they were not selling the whale meat how many whales would be killed
> for research?
> Thats a great idea for McDonald's, "we are killing cows for research".


Except Cows probably wouldn't even "exist" anymore if they weren't being raised for food.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> Yup, they've sunk vessels: http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,962931,00.html?promoid=googlep
> 
> http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=w_cNAAAAIBAJ&sjid=9HoDAAAAIBAJ&pg=3188,3385867&dq=sea-shepherd


And those guys only took 120 Whales...


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

Just got done with the season finale. Hopefully they'll all be arrested at the start of Whale Wars 3, and then we can see their detention, arrest, trial, and sentencing. 

It was painful to read they weren't arrested or their passports revoked. Seems to me all that needs to happen is travel restrictions and it would seriously mess up his volunteer crew (and now everyone knows the names and such of everyone, except maybe the ninja shrouded Japanese communications translator).

Finally, before the collision, didn't anyone notice the Aqua-hippies were throwing their acid directly at the crew of the boat. So much for "we're not throwing at the people" they claimed all season.


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

I was hoping to see the captain hauled away in hand-cuffs. What an a&#37;%-hat, running into the harpoon ship. I really liked his phone interview, claiming that the other ship cut in front of him. Book'em Dano!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow....that was extremely dangerous. He could have easily sank both ships! Yeah.....that phone interview was amazing....trying to put the blame on them. It would be hard to argue with the video that the Japanese had!

I undersant why Australia had to get involved but why do the Dutch (that's who's flag they fly under IIRC) get a free pass? What happened with them telling the SS that they couldn't throw things from the bridge?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

jeepair said:


> Guess every whale voted during the last Census to get that number.


Neither side seems to be arguing about that number. I guess we should throw out world population estimates too, since not everybody "voted" in a census. We should probably just ignore any type of informed and researched estimates, since not everybody or everything was able to "vote" during the count...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pmyers said:


> wow....that was extremely dangerous. He could have easily sank both ships!


That was crazy! I guess there was no hull damage to the harpoon ship, though. You'd think if there had been, the Japanese would have released that in the video.

"It's the wild, wild west out here."

Uh, no, actually, there are still laws, Paul.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, so who saw the new South Park episode this week about Whale Wars? Hilarious! Matt and Trey nailed it ... too bad it was a few months after it was a "current" topic. Still a great ep, though.


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

no, i missed it. what happened? did the fat bastard get eaten by a whale or something?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Northerner26 said:


> no, i missed it. what happened? did the fat bastard get eaten by a whale or something?


Gotta spoiler it.



Spoiler



Capt got killed, Kyle took over the boat and actually starting fighting the whalers. They were pretty funny. Before the capt was killed he was shown saying 'We are hard core, ok throw the stinky butter' Kyle starting killing Japanese. Funny over the top episode.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

article

The Deadliest Catch guys also show up at once point. Of course, my TiVo cut off the last minute so I missed the big reveal of


Spoiler



who actually was flying the Enola Gay


 (I'm recording the repeat this weekend).


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

And just to show "how fragmented the media landscape is", or, alternatively, how little I know: it was about 10 minutes into the episode that I realized that "Whale Wars" is a real show.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Magister said:


> Gotta spoiler it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



it was stan, not kyle





> The Deadliest Catch guys also show up at once point. Of course, my TiVo cut off the last minute so I missed the big reveal of who actually was flying the Enola Gay (I'm recording the repeat this weekend).





Spoiler



they photoshopped in a cow and chicken flying the plane, and last line of the episode was basically about the japanese now killing cows and chickens so they are on equal ground being as messed up as people in the us


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Great parody on The Whale Wars show. The South Park guys see it pretty much the same way we all do here. I'd love to see Paul Watson's reaction to how he was portrayed. 

My favorite line: "We can't just make things up! Then all we are is a bunch of lying "******bags".


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

windracer said:


> ... Of course, my TiVo cut off the last minute so I missed the big reveal ....QUOTE]
> 
> I'm usually not part of the spoilers police, but this post should've been put in spoilers. You're not even in a South Park thread.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't really spoil anything since I didn't see the ending!

But I added spoiler tags for you anyway ...


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyone see this? Is this true? Don't really know what it could do in a battle, but hey, it looks cool.

http://gizmodo.com/5399710/matte-black-earthrace-power-boat-hunts-those-who-hunt-whales


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

yostmatt said:


> Anyone see this? Is this true? Don't really know what it could do in a battle, but hey, it looks cool.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5399710/matte-black-earthrace-power-boat-hunts-those-who-hunt-whales


Sea Shepherd says it's true:

http://www.seashepherd.org/news-and-media/news-091020-1.html


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Gizmodo said:


> in this link "...the super sleek 78-ft. power boat that runs on its captain's fat..."


I thought that was a joke about Paul, but it's true?! 


Gizmodo said:


> in this link "...but we're still scratching our heads trying to figure out why its owner lipo-sucked his own fat to make biofuel for the 78-foot craft..."


That should be in the WTF thread!


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

nataylor said:


> Sea Shepherd says it's true:
> 
> http://www.seashepherd.org/news-and-media/news-091020-1.html


I looked on the animal plant site, and it said they will be using multiple boats this year. Wonder how they will utilize it?


----------



## scott408 (Jun 13, 2001)

yostmatt said:


> Anyone see this? Is this true? Don't really know what it could do in a battle, but hey, it looks cool.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5399710/matte-black-earthrace-power-boat-hunts-those-who-hunt-whales


What I want to know is how fast the boat can move with all those ice around. Plus don't faster boat need more fuel? This is going to be an interesting season.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

scott408 said:


> What I want to know is how fast the boat can move with all those ice around. Plus don't faster boat need more fuel? This is going to be an interesting season.


According to the boat's web site, it has a range of 13,000 nm on one tank of fuel.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Recent news article about whale wars... Would probably be considered a spiler so I 'hid' it...



Spoiler



Guess they found out how the new boat would perform in 'battle'

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,582115,00.html


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Awesome. Can't wait for the new season.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Just saw the story (and video clip) on Yahoo ... wow. That boat looks sweet.



Spoiler



At least it did until the front end got sheared off


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anybody got a link to the video? I can't find it.

I'm trying to figure out if the Steve Irwin was reappointed as the Bob Barker or if there is actually 3 ships now. The article seems to contridict itself in that regard.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's the one I watched.

http://news.yahoo.com/video/world-15749633/17481983


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the Steve Irwin was reappointed as the Bob Barker or if there is actually 3 ships now. The article seems to contridict itself in that regard.


Yes, it's a new ship: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100106/ap_en_tv/us_people_bob_barker

It's a high-speed, ice-breaking, former whaling ship.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

windracer said:


> Here's the one I watched.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/video/world-15749633/17481983


wow...that is pretty crazy video. It's kind of funny that it's always the whaling fleets that release the video and never the Shephards.

I'm not sure what to think of the video....it does look like the speed boat is not moving at first, but then you can see that it hits the gas forward just as its about to make contact. I certainly don't agree with Capt Paul that it was trying to back out of the way....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> wow...that is pretty crazy video. It's kind of funny that it's always the whaling fleets that release the video and never the Shephards.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of the video....it does look like the speed boat is not moving at first, but then you can see that it hits the gas forward just as its about to make contact. I certainly don't agree with Capt Paul that it was trying to back out of the way....





Spoiler



Sure looks like they pulled right out in front of them at the last second. I wouldn't put it past Paul to deliberately try and get the Japanese ship to hit them. He does love to play victim to the "evil Japanese".


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

As in interesting side note, on that video they show Mr. Peter Garrett, the Environmental Minister for Australia. You might also recognize him as the former lead singer for Midnight Oil. Their biggest hit was "Beds are Burning".

Mr. Garrett has some pretty wild ideas himself, like giving all of Australia back to the Aborigines. 6 degrees of separation between him and Paul Watson that just dropped a few degrees.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Based on the few episodes I've seen, I think most of the Sea Shepherd "crew" has no business being at sea.

But they are entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

maharg18 said:


> Based on the few episodes I've seen, I think most of the Sea Shepherd "crew" has no business being at sea.
> 
> But they are entertaining nonetheless.


I'd agree.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

From all of the Japanese footage we've seen, they always show that the Sea Shepards have lied in what They've released to the public. When does the new season start?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> When does the new season start?


Season 2 started in June, 2009. So I'd expect the new season to start this June as well.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

is it wrong that I laughed when the Sea Shepherd boat got crunched?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> From all of the Japanese footage we've seen, they always show that the Sea Shepards have lied in what They've released to the public. When does the new season start?


Exactly! And that is why the Japanese arm themselves with those video cameras! Without the actual footage, people would believe these kooks (and some still do).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

ROTFLMAO.ROTFLMAO.ROTFLMAO.ROTFLMAO.ROTFLMAO.

I can't help but laugh at the stupidity of these morons.

From the footage I've seen, and based on my experience in the Navy, it was the fools totally violating the rules of the sea. Number 1? Law of Gross Tonnage.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

justen_m said:


> ROTFLMAO.ROTFLMAO.ROTFLMAO.ROTFLMAO.ROTFLMAO.
> 
> I can't help but laugh at the stupidity of these morons.
> 
> From the footage I've seen, and based on my experience in the Navy, it was the fools totally violating the rules of the sea. Number 1? Law of Gross Tonnage.


I recently had to study to get my boat license lots of rules and regulations. I have been on boats my whole life, the only law you need to know is the larger boat has the right of way.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Some more recent activities that may show up this season



Spoiler



There was apparantly another collision involving the Bob Barker, and one of the Sea Shephards boarded a whaling ship to make a citizens arrest demanding the captain surrender to them over one of the collisions.


----------



## Rez (Dec 23, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Some more recent activities that may show up this season
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yup, boarded a Japanese flagged vessel in the dark of night in international waters. He's lucky he wasn't shot on sight for piracy.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Link to story.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,586081,00.html?test=latestnews


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Should be a good season ... wow.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Can't wait!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Just started watching this show. The new season is on DirecTV VOD... this show is hilarious!!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Check your NP lists. New season starts Friday night. Good times...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

.....the world is a vampire...

Can't wait, been watching the reruns on Animal Planet in the last few days, just getting reacquainted with the good ship Lollipop.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it was last Friday, and maybe this coming friday that they are airing Whale Wars: Aftermath. I think there are 7 episodes for each season that has aired. I didn't watch but based on the descriptions it looks like the crew discussing past incidents. I skipped it because it looks like it would just be propaganda for the Sea Shepards.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think it was last Friday, and maybe this coming friday that they are airing Whale Wars: Aftermath. I think there are 7 episodes for each season that has aired. I didn't watch but based on the descriptions it looks like the crew discussing past incidents. I skipped it because it looks like it would just be propaganda for the Sea Shepards.


I caught the episode where the captain got "shot." It wasn't really propaganda. Sure, they had the captain in an interview saying it was real, but the narration made it clear that Japanese vehemently denied the shooting (they showed video taken from the Japanese ship during the encounter) and that the police never investigated it.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I skipped it because it looks like it would just be propaganda for the Sea Shepards.


And this is the chewy caramel center of the goodness that is Whale Wars. I love their propaganda, it so completely lacks any self-awareness that it is delicious. Sort of like a whole crew of Michael Scotts just sure they are saving mankind because they throw stinky fart butter onto whaling decks.

Unintended humor is the best kind.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> And this is the chewy caramel center of the goodness that is Whale Wars. I love their propaganda, it so completely lacks any self-awareness that it is delicious. Sort of like a whole crew of Michael Scotts just sure they are saving mankind because they throw stinky fart butter onto whaling decks.
> 
> *Unintended humor is the best kind*.


I just set up an SP for Aftermath.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

don't get your expectations up too high, they are basically the same episodes with maybe 10 seconds of Paul Watson put in before a couple of the commercial breaks commenting on an event that happened in the show. It's not very enlightening or interesting, just a cheap way to reissue the episodes as something new.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> don't get your expectations up too high, they are basically the same episodes with maybe 10 seconds of Paul Watson put in before a couple of the commercial breaks commenting on an event that happened in the show. It's not very enlightening or interesting, just a cheap way to reissue the episodes as something new.


Oh... I'll probably end up deleting the SP but I'll check it out... I don't think I'd want to see old episodes again and I don't believe a word that comes out of Paul Watson's mouth.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Oh... I'll probably end up deleting the SP but I'll check it out... I don't think I'd want to see old episodes again and I don't believe a word that comes out of Paul Watson's mouth.


Yes, when Paul said the Zodiac launch that went wrong was not Peter Brown's fault. Peter had the bow line slack and at the wrong angle during the launch. Sure it was the Boatswain (had to look up the spelling on that one) responsibility, but what the heck Peter has been on that boat for ever and should know how to help out during a launch!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Just found a 2 hour documentary from 2008 called "Pirate for the Sea" starring our favorite eco-maniac Paul Watson! It's on Planet Green this Saturday if anyone is interested. I'm guessing it's probably the original documentary that led to the Series. Might be fun.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw....props to whoever posted "stinky fart butter"!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Bareyb, thanks for the heads up, I found it, entitled "Pirate For the Sea". Lame name, but I would expect nothing less 

I'm not sure I get Planet Green, and I must say I sort of hope I don't.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Bareyb, thanks for the heads up, I found it, entitled "Pirate For the Sea". Lame name, but I would expect nothing less
> 
> I'm not sure I get Planet Green, and I must say I sort of hope I don't.


Comcast carries it. It's in HD on channel 771 "GRNHD" and in SD on Channel 201 "GREEN".


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

I love this show. Their passion is matched only by their ineptitude. Makes for good television.

Here's to their success in halting, impeding the industry.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm looking forward to this more than the finale of Lost. 

The world is a vampire.... been running through my head all day.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

NinerK said:


> I love this show. *Their passion is matched only by their ineptitude. * Makes for good television.
> 
> Here's to their success in halting, impeding the industry.


LOL. So true. So true...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

So the southern ocean is one of the most treacherous bodies of water in the world.. Let's take what equates to a Formula 1 car and see how it does on a dirt rally track. 

I enjoyed when the Ady captain said "when we're in high seas like this with waves washing over us, make sure water doesn't come into the forward hatch" Huh? How do I do that while locked in this stinky BO filled cockpit?

The Ady Gil had no business in those seas, seems like it is better suited as a deck boat launched over the side when necessary. Oh how I would love to see them hang that monstrosity over the side with the crane and Peter manning the bowline. 

Notice how an unidentified aircraft thousands of feet overhead became a Japanese reconnaissance plane when Watson was on the phone with the media?

And in port with the Bob Wanker, "I hope the Japanese ship doesn't realize what and who we are since we're the ghost ship". Uh, maybe you shouldn't all parade around on deck and dock wearing your black t-shirts with SEA SHEPHERD written on them....

Man, I love these ****** bags.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

And we're off! Looks like another good season. 

I couldn't believe their "new" ship wouldn't fire up. One of the crew said they'd all been hanging around in port for two months waiting to go... One would think they would have had time to get it running by then... Not sure they made a real wise purchse decision. That ship looks pretty ragged, and they mentioned it needs a new engine, but hey, at least it has a reinforced hull.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Bareyb, thanks for the heads up, I found it, entitled "Pirate For the Sea". Lame name, but I would expect nothing less
> 
> I'm not sure I get Planet Green, and I must say I sort of hope I don't.


Just watched "Pirate for the Sea". Gives you another more flattering perspective on Paul Watson. He was a much more charismatic character when he was younger. This kind of put him into perspective for me. I think he was a little less nuts back in the day too, but still pretty nutty. I would definitely recommend the Movie for anyone who can receive the channel. :up:


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Turns out that Tivo did pick up Pirate for the Sea, I unfortunately got sucked into it last night after starting it at midnight... I'll finish the second hour tonight, but I agree Bareyb, he seemed a little more on point back then compared to now. He was certainly a bit of a nutjob, but I could see his point more clearly when the entities he was going after were clearly breaking the law with no consequence. 

In the case of the southern ocean, that line is blurred for me. Considering there are 700,000 minke whales in existence, it doesn't seem so egregious to allow the Japanese to take just under 1000 every year. They multiply faster than that, so there is still a net increase in their numbers year over year. With the legality of the taking in question, it doesn't seem like an offense worthy of such effort and risk of life. 

I found it interesting that he despises Greenpeace for their efforts at media exposure rather than "action", he's obviously found that equal parts of both are likely his best chance at continuing to finance his campaigns.

Interesting show, thanks for the tip :up:

Clearly Peter Brown was as much a dooshbag then as he is now, I particularly enjoyed his tight shot and his use of "supposably". That tells me all I need to know....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Turns out that Tivo did pick up Pirate for the Sea, I unfortunately got sucked into it last night after starting it at midnight... *I'll finish the second hour tonight, but I agree Bareyb, he seemed a little more on point back then compared to now. He was certainly a bit of a nutjob, but I could see his point more clearly when the entities he was going after were clearly breaking the law with no consequence. *
> 
> In the case of the southern ocean, that line is blurred for me. Considering there are 700,000 minke whales in existence, it doesn't seem so egregious to allow the Japanese to take just under 1000 every year. They multiply faster than that, so there is still a net increase in their numbers year over year. With the legality of the taking in question, it doesn't seem like an offense worthy of such effort and risk of life.
> 
> ...


Yes. Agree completely. The "Villain" was much more clearly defined in his early days. The Japanese are a little harder to root against considering their restraint (although they are ramping it up) and their ingenuity in foiling him. I DO think it's complete BS that they are calling it "research". There's a built-in a loop hole and they are taking full advantage of it. :down:

Early on in the Movie they showed a couple of Whaling ships he "scuttled" (read sunk). That's pretty hard core. He must be a fugitive from quite a few countries. I can't imagine they'd just "forgive" that. That cost somebody a ton of dough. After seeing the Movie, I'm surprised he hasn't spent more time in jail or even prison, than he has. He seems to slip out of the net every time.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

The Japanese quota also includes 50 humpback whales (which have a worldwide population around 80,000) and 50 fin whales (which have a Southern Ocean population of under 5,000).


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

After seeing the discussion here, I happened to catch about three episodes of Aftermath back-to-back over the weekend. While I applaud their intent, and also think that the Japanese "research" is total BS, the Sea Shepherds are doing nothing to help their cause by airing this.

Harassing tactics are tolerable, if annoying, but I kept thinking, if I'm a boat captain, and some MF intentionally rams me at sea (and the Shepherds absolutely did), all bets are off. That's not harassment, that's assault with potential risk to life and limb.

I'm also curious as to why the Australian investigation of the incident was cited as being still ongoing. Apparently, video taken from multiple angles and vantage points just isn't enough...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Looks like they aren't going to let us down this season!

How hard is it to stay in contact with the Zodiak? They NEVER seem to be able to have verbal communication with that thing!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

SteveInNC said:


> After seeing the discussion here, I happened to catch about three episodes of Aftermath back-to-back over the weekend.* While I applaud their intent, and also think that the Japanese "research" is total BS, the Sea Shepherds are doing nothing to help their cause by airing this.*
> 
> Harassing tactics are tolerable, if annoying, but I kept thinking, if I'm a boat captain, and some MF intentionally rams me at sea (and the Shepherds absolutely did), all bets are off. That's not harassment, that's assault with potential risk to life and limb.
> 
> I'm also curious as to why the Australian investigation of the incident was cited as being still ongoing. Apparently, video taken from multiple angles and vantage points just isn't enough...


I don't get it either. They say _any_ publicity is better than none, but I'm sure not seeing it in this case. I have a strong feeling it's going to backfire on them. Whatever public sentiment they had going for them is probably being diminished with the reality show.

On the other hand, Bob Barker put up 5 mill for a new ship with a reinforced hull. I wouldn't be surprised if seeing the way the Sea Shepherd dealt with Ice last season was a factor. So maybe it is working? Who knows. It's certainly compelling TV. I can't wait to see what they (both sides) are going to try next.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> And in port with the Bob Wanker, "I hope the Japanese ship doesn't realize what and who we are since we're the ghost ship". Uh, maybe you shouldn't all parade around on deck and dock wearing your black t-shirts with SEA SHEPHERD written on them....


I don't think they had SEA SHEPHERD shirts on, just black ones with a different saying. It was so small I couldn't read it.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Not sure hanging around the African coast with "pirate costumes" and flags is the best idea.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

billboard_NE said:


> Not sure hanging around the African coast with "pirate costumes" and flags is the best idea.


Please Please Let the Navy SEALs show up and shoot from the Fantail...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

That brings up a funny scenario, imagine if the Bob Barker was boarded off the African coast by real pirates. I don't think stinky fart butter would repel them, and I'm not sure there would be any response to ransom demands. They would probably deem the ship more unfit than their own and ultimately just leave.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Well that episode sucked.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It is pretty funny that the Japanese ship who was chasing them was the one saying "stay clear".


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

What was with the SS's water cannon? Why was it gushing brown water when the first turned it on? It doesn't seem like it would be that effective given that they have to crank a wheel to turn it.

I found it funny how the Steve Irwin risked sinking in the ice pack to avoid the Japanese ship and when they came out of it, the Shonan Maru was actually closer than it was before they entered the ice. Way to go Captain Doofus!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> What was with the SS's water cannon? Why was it gushing brown water when the first turned it on? It doesn't seem like it would be that effective given that they have to crank a wheel to turn it.
> 
> *I found it funny how the Steve Irwin risked sinking in the ice pack to avoid the Japanese ship and when they came out of it, the Shonan Maru was actually closer than it was before they entered the ice. Way to go Captain Doofus!*


Classic Whale Wars stuff right there...


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> What was with the SS's water cannon? Why was it gushing brown water when the first turned it on? It doesn't seem like it would be that effective given that they have to crank a wheel to turn it.


It likely uses a holding tank and if it hadn't been used in a while, it would have a lot of sediment.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> What was with the SS's water cannon? Why was it gushing brown water when the first turned it on? !


I'm going to guess rust. Considering the "maintenance" those dope smoking hippies perform on a steel ship, yeah.... pretty sure rust.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Jayjoans said:


> I'm going to guess rust. Considering the "maintenance" those dope smoking hippies perform on a steel ship, yeah.... pretty sure rust.


Yup. Rust and sediment from the ship's internal plumbing. It sits for awhile and then the corrosion flakes off. It cleared up immediately after cleaner water pulled in from the sea intakes was flushed through the system.

I continually question Capt. Doofus's decision making. Why would he put the ship in that situation....again......and then *LEAVE* the bridge to go look at pictures of the Japanese ship? Leaving the helm to someone with little to no experience in the ice. Smart.

I think something like this would be a great adventure. But I after seeing the show, I could not imagine putting my life in that guy's hands.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 10, 2002)

Man, just discovered this show while flipping through guide. Now I'm hooked.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Legion said:


> ...I think something like this would be a great adventure. But I after seeing the show, I could not imagine putting my life in that guy's hands.


yup..that's the only thing keeping me from wanting their whole ship to sink, is that I feel bad for the crew. I even have some respect for what they are trying to do...in theory....but their tactics/stratagies/seamanship are just laughable...all lead by that ******bag of a captain!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Could anyone tell how they hooked the Ady Gil to the Steve Irwin? Did they actually attach it or did the crazy Aussie guy get off while the others stayed on the Ady Gil?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

They used one of the inflatables to shuttle them.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

pmyers said:


> yup..that's the only thing keeping me from wanting their whole ship to sink, is that I feel bad for the crew. I even have some respect for what they are trying to do...in theory....but their tactics/stratagies/seamanship are just laughable...all lead by that ******bag of a captain!


I concur. I watched the first season but in the end just found it too depressing and had to stop watching.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

fyi..the entire crew of Whale Wars will be on Larry King Live tonight....set those DVRs!!!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Caught this while making dinner...not sure I remember so many d-bags on my TV all at one time, starting with Larry King. The guy is as clueless as they come, pretty clear he's never seen an episode of Whale Wars.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah...that sure was 1 sided. You could totally tell Larry just had no clue about the subject. I would have loved to ask a few questions:

1. Paul, How do you respond to being a wanted man for your actions as captian?
2. How is boarding a vessel going to "financially sink" the fleet? What do you expect them to do when you do board the vessel?
3. What about the boats you have sunk?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

....and, what about all of the bazillion other species that are killed every day, why such a hard-on for the whales, that even after 1000 are taken by the Japanese each year it results in no aggregate loss in numbers? (700,000 Minke whales have far more than 1,000 calves every year) 

Why not choose to focus on a species that is actually headed toward extinction, are they not "sexy" enough to raise funds and generate celebrity?

I wish they would allow/get the Japanese representatives on, that would be interesting.

It seems to me not to be too much different than the US and India, aren't cows sacred there? We grind 'em up and put them on a bun untold billions of times a day in the US, you don't see a posse of turban terrorists trying to push the cowboys off their horses in Texas.... Cows aren't endangered, neither are minke whales. It's a cultural thing.

Too bad about Larry King, hung it up about 10 years too late.:down:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Yeah...that sure was 1 sided. You could totally tell Larry just had no clue about the subject. I would have loved to ask a few questions:
> 
> 1. Paul, How do you respond to being a wanted man for your actions as captian?
> 2. How is boarding a vessel going to "financially sink" the fleet? What do you expect them to do when you do board the vessel?
> 3. *What about the boats you have sunk?*


I would've liked an answer to that one, especially since Watson specifically mentioned how no captain/vessel has ever intentionally rammed/destroyed another vessel without being held responsible, referring to the Ady Gil. Yet the SS have a list of boats that they've sunk on the side of their ship.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> ....and, what about all of the bazillion other species that are killed every day, why such a hard-on for the whales, that even after 1000 are taken by the Japanese each year it results in no aggregate loss in numbers? (700,000 Minke whales have far more than 1,000 calves every year)


They also hunt fin and humpback whales, which have much lower numbers. That 700,000 number comes from (take a guess) Japanese estimates. The IWC Scientific Committee said in 2000 that the antarctic minke population was about 50% lower than it was in the 80s. And I still think that just because there isn't any net drop in the population necessarily makes it OK.



Jayjoans said:


> Why not choose to focus on a species that is actually headed toward extinction, are they not "sexy" enough to raise funds and generate celebrity?


Sea Shepard is a marine conservation organization. They've worked to protect whales, dolphins, seals, sea turtles, sharks, tuna, sea cucumbers (how's that for unsexy?), and other general marine life. That a TV show called Whale Wars focuses on whales isn't too much of a surprise.



Jayjoans said:


> It seems to me not to be too much different than the US and India, aren't cows sacred there? We grind 'em up and put them on a bun untold billions of times a day in the US, you don't see a posse of turban terrorists trying to push the cowboys off their horses in Texas.... Cows aren't endangered, neither are minke whales. It's a cultural thing.


As far as I know, there aren't any international treaties banning the slaughter of cows. Nor do people from the US go to an area where cows are protected just to kill them the way the Japanese go to the Southern Ocean Whale Sanctuary to kill whales.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I keep seeing the commercial for this show where the guy says he asks people if they're willing to lose their life for a whale and I immediately think "Bleep no!". I'm relatively sympathetic to the plight of the whale but you gots to be nuts to get killed for one.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

nataylor said:


> As far as I know, there aren't any international treaties banning the slaughter of cows. Nor do people from the US go to an area where cows are protected just to kill them the way the Japanese go to the Southern Ocean Whale Sanctuary to kill whales.


Careful there, there is obviously a loophole in that AGREEMENT by only some countries (not international treaty) that you could sail the Bob Wanker through while only hitting the sides a couple of times. It's not as if the Japanese are violating an international treaty, it's a toothless agreement that nobody cares about but Captain Underpants and his band of hippies. The Japanese claim it is for research, whether or not it really is doesn't matter, there is allowance for the killing of nearly 1,000. If the Japanese want to kill 1,000 and say they just wanted to see what it was like to kill 1,000, that's research. Obviously, if there were global government issue with killing whales, they wouldn't allow them to kill even one. It's a gray area for the Sea Shepherds to be in, I'd be far more supportive of them if they were standing by to attack someone that wanted to kill #1,001. Or, if the allowance was 500, number 501, etc.

(I know the actual allowance is not 1000, just using round numbers)


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Careful there, there is obviously a loophole in that AGREEMENT by only some countries (not international treaty) that you could sail the Bob Wanker through while only hitting the sides a couple of times. It's not as if the Japanese are violating an international treaty outright. They claim it is for research, whether or not it really is doesn't matter, there is allowance for the killing of nearly 1,000. If the Japanese want to kill 1,000 and say they just wanted to see what it was like to kill 1,000, that's research. Obviously, if there were global government issue with killing whales, they wouldn't allow them to kill even one. It's a gray area for the Sea Shepherds to be in, I'd be far more supportive of them if they were standing by to attack someone that wanted to kill #1,001.
> 
> (I know the actual allowance is not 1000, just using round numbers)


There is no such "allowance." The IWC doesn't set any quotas. The Japanese make up any number they want and report it to the IWC.

The ban on the taking of any whales in the Southern Ocean Whale Sanctuary is on commercial whaling. That the Japanese sell the whale meat certainly makes for a good argument that there is a big commercial aspect to their whaling.

And the treaty allows for _scientific_ research. Ask any marine biologist and I'm sure they'd say the Japanese methods are not consistent with modern scientific research methods.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> It's not as if the Japanese are violating an international treaty, it's a toothless agreement that nobody cares about but Captain Underpants and his band of hippies.


Missed this edit. That's a bit of a judgement call on your part, isn't it? I think there are many people outside Sea Shepard that care, or it wouldn't exist.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Save for Bob Barker, there wouldn't be THE Bob Barker. Save for The Red Hot Chili Peppers there wouldn't have been a prior campaign when the Steve Irwin's engines failed. Lack of finances are a common theme on the show and out of Watson's mouth. Sounds like there are a few angels out there that are keeping them alive, certainly not an uprising by people everywhere that abhor such behavior and want it stopped. 

If caring means donating to the cause, I would still contend there aren't many people that care. Feeling sad for the whale that was shot until the next commercial break, doesn't count as caring in my book.

One could argue that because people DON'T care, the Sea Shepherds exist.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Not sure why you equate donating to Sea Shepherd to caring about the IWC and banning whaling. Sea Shepherd is hardly the only organization that opposes the Japanese whaling, nor is supporting activist organizations the only way one may oppose whaling.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Not sure why you equate donating to Sea Shepherd to caring about the IWC and banning whaling. Sea Shepherd is hardly the only organization that opposes the Japanese whaling, nor is supporting activist organizations the only way one may oppose whaling.


I know we've gone pretty far afield here, but the discussion is interesting, at least it is to me.

How would someone like me living in the landlocked suburbs go about opposing whaling effectively? Other than me sending in financial support to a cause I agree with and want to see succeed, I can't think of another effective way to make my voice heard on an international level, or even a level that will ever effect the whales. I can write on blogs, and send letters to the editor, contact my congressperson, etc.... What does that amount to?

Seems to me that the Sea Shepherd are the most effective and most popular right now, due to Whale Wars, and they still can't get the support they need to take things other than ropes and stinky butter to the whaling fleet. I don't think I'm alone when I say other than Greenpeace, I can't name another entity that opposes whaling.

Watson is right, Greenpeace doesn't do squat other than generate more mailers begging for money, although I'm admittedly not a big tree hugger, I haven't seen Greenpeace mentioned in a meaningful conversation ANYWHERE since the 1980's.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> How would someone like me living in the landlocked suburbs go about opposing whaling effectively?


Other than donating money, I'm not sure. Idaho isn't exactly a world port either.  Are you in California near Monterey? You could check out the Monterey Bay Aquarium site to look for volunteer opportunities. They focus on education. http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/
On a personal level, if you eat seafood, use their Seafood Watch list as a guide as to what species it ok to eat, and which to avoid, based on sustainability, fishing practices, etc. Doesn't help whales specifically, but there are other endangered species too, like the Atlantic bluefin tuna, especially now that one of its two breeding grounds is threatened by the BP spill.

One organization I donate money to is the World Wildlife Fund. One thing they do is work to protect endangered whales (which, AFAIK, doesn't include the minke whale). http://www.worldwildlife.org/

Both of these organizations take approaches which I think are more mature than the aqua-hippies.

I like Whale Wars, and find the antics of the aqua-hippies humorous, especially as I was a USN officer a long time ago, and get a kick out of their complete lack of seamanship, discipline, and training. I can't believe they are still alive.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> I know we've gone pretty far afield here, but the discussion is interesting, at least it is to me.
> 
> How would someone like me living in the landlocked suburbs go about opposing whaling effectively? Other than me sending in financial support to a cause I agree with and want to see succeed, I can't think of another effective way to make my voice heard on an international level, or even a level that will ever effect the whales. I can write on blogs, and send letters to the editor, contact my congressperson, etc.... What does that amount to?


It certainly amounts to "caring," which is what you said no one but Paul Watson and the Sea Shepherds do.



Jayjoans said:


> Seems to me that the Sea Shepherd are the most effective and most popular right now, due to Whale Wars, and they still can't get the support they need to take things other than ropes and stinky butter to the whaling fleet. I don't think I'm alone when I say other than Greenpeace, I can't name another entity that opposes whaling.


 Well, just off the top of my head are all the IWC member states that have voted to ban whaling, the Whale and Dolphin Conservation Society, the Humane Society, and PETA.

Some quick Googling shows this list of over 40 anti-whaling activist, lobbying, and educational organizations: http://www.whalewatch.org/coalition.htm

There are numerous charitable and philanthropic foundations, as well as companies and corporations that have donated to organizations that oppose whaling.

And there are many individuals, including people in this thread who oppose it.

So your statement that "nobody cares ... but Captain Underpants and his band of hippies" is wrong.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

justen_m said:


> One thing they do is work to protect endangered whales (which, AFAIK, doesn't include the minke whale).


The antarctic minke is officially listed as "Data Deficient," meaning there isn't enough data to estimate and actual count or distribution. The only ones supplying the numbers currently are the Japanese whalers.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Wow, they nailed the Ady Gil. I had always assumed the Ady Gil cut in front of the harpoon boat and they just said the ship turned into them like Watson said when he rammed that ship. But nope. They were sitting dead in the water, with no one at the controls, and the harpoon boat turned right into them. Amazing.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> Wow, they nailed the Ady Gil. I had always assumed the Ady Gil cut in front of the harpoon boat and they just said the ship turned into them like Watson said when he rammed that ship. But nope. They were sitting dead in the water, with no one at the controls, and the harpoon boat turned right into them. Amazing.


Yeah. Didn't make much sense to do the "dead in the water thing" while five Japanese Ships are passing by. It's not surprising at all that the Japanese would attempt to take out the Ady Gil. They always try to take out the Helicopter too. It's what they do. If I didn't know better, I might think Watson and company set the whole thing up to lure the Japanese into ramming them. I wouldn't put it past them for the publicity.

I found it ironic that Captain Paul was wearing a T-Shirt with the names of all the ships they've rammed or sunk printed on the back.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

nataylor said:


> They were sitting dead in the water, with no one at the controls,


First, there was somebody at the "controls". Remember when they were on the deck after waving goodbye to the Bob Baker? Pete told one of the guys to reach in and tell someone at the helm to cut the engines and go dead in the water. So we establish that there was a guy at the helm that wasn't Pete.

We're told there was 6 souls on the Ady Gil. If you look at the impact tape from the whaling ship, 2 things are evident.
1) there are only 4 people on the deck of the Ady Gil that get thrown around, there is no other deck on the Ady. You'll remember that the guy that was at the helm later stated that he was thinking about how he might have to swim through the boat underwater to save himself since he was inside.
2) and MOST IMPORTANTLY, you can see the Ady Gil is not dead in the water, it is putting out a wake behind it. The churn of propulsion is clear, it is not sitting still.

Here is my guess as to what happened:
The whaling ship thought they'd be cute and hose down the Ady Gil and show them who's boss of the southern ocean. They decide to do a close drive-by, possibly causing some damage with their wake and hose cannons. The Ady Gil sits there as they approach. As the #2 draws closer, the crew members start to freak a bit on the Ady (rightly so). The rolling waves and towering ship looks to be heading right for them. The helmsman of the Ady decides he had better get out of the way, so he nails the throttle to move. Either he didn't realize how long it takes to get 18 tons to move, or he wasn't in reverse like he thought he was. This explains why the Ady was under power when it was hit.

I think Pete may have alluded to that when he said that he thought the whaler's goal was to just glance off the Ady. Why would you give them the benefit of the doubt if you had just been t-boned in open ocean? I would be SURE they were trying to kill me, not thinking their goal was to just scare me. I think Pete knew what had happened, he knows when his boat is under power and what it feels like. Wouldn't surprise me if that was part of a longer conversation that was edited.

From the Sea Shepherd's perspective, there is NO WAY they are going to say their crewman had anything to do with the mishap. It HAS TO BE all the Japanese's fault. Might be that the time the Barker was unable to reach the Ady on the radio was time for the crewmembers of the Ady to figure out how to report what happened, not knowing the Japanese were taping from their ship. If the Ady advanced into the bow of the whaler, then it just becomes a stupid move on Sea Shepherd's part, and an international outcry of being rammed by the Japanese is missed.

Given the history of the seamanship of the Shepherds, how hard is it to buy that the crew of the Ady were untrained and unfamiliar with how to control it under pressure?

Here's a link to the Japanese tape, you can see the propulsion on the Ady cranks up at about :19, and only 4 on deck.
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=h5uptwYWeY8&feature=related


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Wow, they nailed the Ady Gil. I had always assumed the Ady Gil cut in front of the harpoon boat and they just said the ship turned into them like Watson said when he rammed that ship. But nope. They were sitting dead in the water, with no one at the controls, and the harpoon boat turned right into them. Amazing.


Yea, I had assumed they were harassing the ships and got hit, but this show makes it look very deliberate.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Jayjoans said:


> 2) and MOST IMPORTANTLY, you can see the Ady Gil is not dead in the water, it is putting out a wake behind it. The churn of propulsion is clear, it is not sitting still.
> (deleted)
> Here's a link to the Japanese tape, you can see the propulsion on the Ady cranks up at about :19, and only 4 on deck.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=h5uptwYWeY8&feature=related


Here is video from the Bob Barker vantage point. In the Barker video, from about four seconds in, the whaler is heading directly at the cameraman's position on the Barker. You can see the bowsprit is aligned with the centerline of the whaler's hull. From that time up to about ten seconds, it turns to starboard, at which point it appears that it will hit the Ady irrespective of whether the Ady moves or not. From about eleven seconds to fifteen seconds, the whaler appears to be on steady course, but the Ady makes angular distance across the field of view relative to the whaler, implying that it is moving forward. (The video physically bounces around a bit, causing changes in framing, so you can't rely on the ships' distances from the edge of frame - you have to look at their angular direction relative to the camerman's position). From roughly fifteen seconds on, the whaler is turning back to port. At the time of the collision, around seventeen seconds, the whaler begins turning hard back to port.

_Both_ captains are supposed to do whatever is necessary to avoid a collision, including coming to a complete stop or turning sharply away. In theory, the Ady had right-of-way: she was being approached from portside, and was technically underway, even though idling. The whaler had an obligation to pass safely behind her:


BoatUS said:


> Both International and Inland Rules state that when two power-driven vessels are crossing so as to involve risk of collision, the vessel which has the other on her starboard side (the give-way vessel) must keep out of the way.
> 
> As the give-way vessel it is your duty to avoid a collision. Typically, this means you must alter speed or direction to cross behind the other
> vessel (the stand-on vessel).


I still think that Ahab and the Sea Shepherds are idiots, but in this case, seem to have a valid complaint.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

We've seen both sides playing 'chicken' with one another. I think the whalers were probably trying to scare the Ady crew, assuming they would take off but they didn't and they got hit.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Last night's episode was back to the style of episode I LOVE. The Keystone Hippies on the High Seas. I would have paid money for that Ady crewman to "snap" in the same room as that loser Barker captain. I see he has taken to wearing sunglasses to hide his "deer in the headlights" look whenever there is a decision to be made. 

I felt for the Ady guy, he signed on for 4 weeks knowing he had a job and a daughter to get back to, his boat gets sunk and he's then sentenced to months on that garbage scow with a bunch of weirdos. I'd have had serious thoughts of snapping too.

...and the whole episode with the limited lube oil and the losing of the fast boats is just too delicious. (let me just nail it with the prop on the rocks..) Unbelievably inept boobs, and I absolutely love it. But for the Grace of God these people should all have lost their lives by now, they are ill-equipped to be playing cat and mouse in the southern ocean.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Last night's episode was back to the style of episode I LOVE. The Keystone Hippies on the High Seas. I would have paid money for that Ady crewman to "snap" in the same room as that loser Barker captain. I see he has taken to wearing sunglasses to hide his "deer in the headlights" look whenever there is a decision to be made.
> 
> I felt for the Ady guy, he signed on for 4 weeks knowing he had a job and a daughter to get back to, his boat gets sunk and he's then sentenced to months on that garbage scow with a bunch of weirdos. I'd have had serious thoughts of snapping too.
> 
> ...and the whole episode with the limited lube oil and the losing of the fast boats is just too delicious. (let me just nail it with the prop on the rocks..) Unbelievably inept boobs, and I absolutely love it. But for the Grace of God these people should all have lost their lives by now, they are ill-equipped to be playing cat and mouse in the southern ocean.


Watching that guy destroy the lower unit of the outboard really blew my mind. What an idiot.. What was he thinking?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, they were lucky the engine and prop seemed to be undamaged when they found it on the beach. All they had to do was take a little extra time to pull it out into slightly deeper waters before using the motor. Ouch. I wonder if his "kids" (he was the teacher, right?) are going to ask him the same thing.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yeah. That was a good one. Classic WW gold. 

One thing though... I _somewhat_ understood their position on not letting the guy go home. Somewhat... I'm glad it worked out though.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Ramming Speed!!! 

The Barker and Irwin need a protective armor layer around the outside sort of like the battleships. 

I was thinking the skydiver was going to get impaled by those yellow pokie objects. He was lucky. The parachute flew over the edge and I was expecting it to get shredded but they didn't show it being pulled back up.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

jeepair said:


> I was thinking the skydiver was going to get impaled by those yellow pokie objects.


Wow, and just because a skydiver was able to nail the target (which was impressive) they think Pete will be able to do the same, but onto an unfriendly vessel that doesn't want to be boarded? That's a bit of a reach.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

windracer said:


> Wow, and just because a skydiver was able to nail the target (which was impressive) they think Pete will be able to do the same, but onto an unfriendly vessel that doesn't want to be boarded? That's a bit of a reach.


We replayed the scene a couple times, and it appears the Bob Barker wasn't moving when the parachutist landed on it. There was no visible wake behind the boat. Plus, the sea appeared perfectly calm and there was little to no wind - perfect conditions.

The Nisshin Maru certainly won't be as cooperative, nor will the weather.

Again, another collision. I love it. Luckily for the aqua hippies it's above the waterline.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Looking forward to the next season. Wonder if they'll sink this one, too:

http://www.themercury.com.au/article/2010/12/05/191041_tasmania-news.html












> A MID-OCEAN collision with the Japanese fleet is definitely not in the script for the new Sea Shepherd stealth vessel taking part in this summer's anti-whaling offensive, its skipper says.
> 
> "I have got no intention of colliding with a steel vessel," Captain Locky MacLean said yesterday after the Gojira docked in Hobart for fuel and supplies before heading to meet its sister vessels Steve Irwin and Bob Barker in the Southern Ocean.
> 
> ...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Gojira is huge compared to the Ady Gil. It looks like a true blue water capable vessel, versus the racer the Ady Gil was (admittedly it did lots of blue water sailing, but wasn't really an ocean going vessel, IMO). I love the Godzilla paintings on the front of the hull. When is the next season set to begin?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Wonder if the whalers will employ prop-fouling tactics of their own this season. With their greater number and maneuverability it would seem elementary.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh cool, a new boat. I can't wait for this show to start again...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Spoilers just in case:



Spoiler



Looks like the idiots have won:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/16/sea-shepherd-activists-pr_n_823884.html?ir=Food


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Seriously depressing. 

Such an awesome show for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I wonder if they know that most of their audience is rooting for the other guys and they are on a show where the main characters are villains?

The whaling season is just about over anyway. It's not really a win until the whaling fleet never returns.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Let's just hope the Japanese are taking a year off to design faster, stronger, pointier, more menacing and more maneuverable ships to outwit, outlast and outplay the aqua hippies.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I root for the japanese like I root for the gold, in Alaska: Gold Rush!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe the Japanese figure this way the show will get cancelled and these clowns will stop getting all the free publicity.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The Sea Shepherds had better hope the Japanese don't start using on-board lasers! 

http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2011/04/12/Navy-tests-on-board-laser-weapon/UPI-58221302630063/


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Please Please Please!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The new season of fun starts on June 3rd!!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Bump...season starts on Friday! Can't wait to see how the Whalers are going to outsmart these dummies.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

We saw the Steve Irwin anchored off Cannes on 5/15. Not sure if they were there promoting the show, or hoping for some of the big-wigs in town to pay attention to them (it was opening weekend for the Film Festival).


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

JoBeth66 said:


> We saw the Steve Irwin anchored off Cannes on 5/15. Not sure if they were there promoting the show, or hoping for some of the big-wigs in town to pay attention to them (it was opening weekend for the Film Festival).


Based on what I know from the show, they could have just been lost.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Magister said:


> Based on what I know from the show, they could have just been lost.


My first laugh of the day! :up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Bump...season starts on Friday! Can't wait to see how the Whalers are going to outsmart these dummies.


Just checked my ToDo list and it's ready to roll. I'm looking forward to it more than I'd have thought. I've missed those well meaning buffoons.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

bareyb said:


> Just checked my ToDo list and it's ready to roll. I'm looking forward to it more than I'd have thought. I've missed those well meaning buffoons.


I felt the same way, then


Spoiler



I found out that the SS was successful in shutting down the whaling fleet this season.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Wow. I hope they caught it all on film...


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Ady Gill replacment boat is much better in terms of faster, larger and more stable. The new helicopter looks much better than what they were flying before, except this new copter doesn't fly when snow flakes are falling. lol.

Bob Barker engineer should be using a soft helmet like a bicycle helmet. Ouch.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The Gojira is pretty cool, but I don't understand why you take a fiberglass hulled boat into Antarctic waters. You _know_ there's going to be ice!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

windracer said:


> The Gojira is pretty cool, but I don't understand why you take a fiberglass hulled boat into Antarctic waters. You _know_ there's going to be ice!


You or I wouldn't take a fiberglass hulled boat into the Antarctic Waters.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL. I love this show. As a sailor, I can't understand how people this stupid survive at sea. A 3yo has more common sense. I just like watching the shipwreck of this show.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I like how Watson keeps saying his crew is willing to give their lives to save the whales...cut to a crew member saying they are NOT willing to give their life to save a whale.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I like how Watson keeps saying his crew is willing to give their lives to save the whales...cut to a crew member saying they are NOT willing to give their life to save a whale.


Yeah I caught that too. Subtle eh? The editing on this show is half the fun. I really think the whole Animal Planet crew thinks the whole thing is as nuts as we do. 

I have to say though, that Watson's decision to air the whole thing on a reality show seems to be paying off. Somebody is giving these guys a TON of money. The quality and quantity of their equipment has steadily improved since the first season, and at this point, they are getting pretty well equipped. Even the crew members, the new ones at least, seem to be of a higher caliber versus season 1. Most of Season 1 looked like a bunch of "Sea Hippies" that had never sailed in their lives. I think most of the new influx is simply due to it being on TV. It's nice to be an activist when nobody knows about it, but I bet it's even nicer when the whole World is watching... Can't think of a better commercial for them. My point being... Maybe they aren't as dumb as they seem...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I tell you what, I wouldn't mind being on boat and hugging whales for months at a time with Fiona McCuaig:









She's my favorite.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> I tell you what, I wouldn't mind being on boat and hugging whales for months at a time with Fiona McCuaig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is what we in the business call an exception to the rule. Normally she would have a mustache.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Magister said:


> She is what we in the business call an exception to the rule. Normally she would have a mustache.


There was a cook on previous season that wasn't bad to look at either, but no matter how good looking you are, I'd imagine being on a ship for long periods of time includes lots of Patchouli.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I watched a couple of episodes of this show over the weekend. Mainly because this thread is so long. Figured I had to be missing something. So, as someone who went into it knowing nothing, I have some questions...

I don't like the idea of whales being killed*, but how are these jackasses allowed to do what they are doing? They are trying to cause physical harm to people and multi-million dollar equipment.

It seems like the Japanese only fight back with water cannons. Why don't they have their own ships dedicated to fighting off or damaging these nutjobs' ships? Fight fire with fire.

In the second episode I watched yesterday the Japanese were tracking the whackjobs. This seemed like a great idea, and causes no harm. Have they not tried that before?



*Regarding that statement, I don't like the *idea* of cows, chickens, deer, turkey, tuna, salmon, or anything else being killed. But I don't have a problem with it. Heck, I used to do it myself when I was still hunting. So long as a species isn't being hunted/harvested to extinction I don't see the problem.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not sure which season episodes you caught but the whalers have tried different tactics over the years, including using a 'security ship' to get in the way of the SS crew. There has been a lot of controversy over the years but nothing is ever done about it. Paul Watson claimed he was shot by the whalers, a member of his crew boarded one of the whaling vessels and was arrested. There have been collisions, caught on film, one resulting in a SS boat being sunk last year. I remember Watson shooting a flare gun at the whalers too. I'm not sure why none of this is punishable by law.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm not sure which season episodes you caught but the whalers have tried different tactics over the years, including using a 'security ship' to get in the way of the SS crew. There has been a lot of controversy over the years but nothing is ever done about it. Paul Watson claimed he was shot by the whalers, a member of his crew boarded one of the whaling vessels and was arrested. There have been collisions, caught on film, one resulting in a SS boat being sunk last year. I remember Watson shooting a flare gun at the whalers too. I'm not sure why none of this is punishable by law.


The episodes I watched appeared to be episodes 1 and 2 of the new season. The second episode was new Friday night.

The lack of law is what is confusing to me. And the Watson guys wears a badge. What's the deal with that?

They did show a clip from a previous season where a SS guy boards one of the Japanese vessels. If someone was attacking my ship then sent people to board I'd throw the sons of *****es in the water.

The SS folks kinda seem like eco terrorists. Like the nutjobs that burn houses and car lots.

I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt, but I have to say I was rooting for the ice to breach the hull of the ship the captain was plowing through the ice with. And the fiberglass hull boat.

I know absolutely nothing whatsoever about boats, ships, whatever they are called. But even to me it seems like a bad idea to take a fiberglass boat into antarctic waters.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ClutchBrake said:


> I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt, but I have to say I was rooting for the ice to breach the hull of the ship the captain was plowing through the ice with. And the fiberglass hull boat.
> 
> I know absolutely nothing whatsoever about boats, ships, whatever they are called. But even to me it seems like a bad idea to take a fiberglass boat into antarctic waters.


This is exactly what makes watching this show so much fun. Watching these doofs do stupid things that usually end up blowing up in their faces.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Never figured out why the Japanese Navy doesn't protect their own ships. I'm assuming the Japanese have a Navy?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Never figured out why the Japanese Navy doesn't protect their own ships. I'm assuming the Japanese have a Navy?


The Japanese "military" is very much unlike most other national militaries. They aren't even referred to as a military or armed force. They are called "Self Defense Forces." In fact, Japan's Constitution says "The Japanese people forever renounce war as a sovereign right of the nation and the threat or use of force as a means of settling international disputes."


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> Never figured out why the Japanese Navy doesn't protect their own ships. I'm assuming the Japanese have a Navy?


What could they do in international waters, seize the ships? I think the whalers should have their own prop fowler expeditions. I bet they could do it better than these dopes.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> The episodes I watched appeared to be episodes 1 and 2 of the new season. The second episode was new Friday night.
> 
> The lack of law is what is confusing to me. And the Watson guys wears a badge. What's the deal with that?
> 
> ...


I often wonder the same thing. My only guess is that the Japanese think they'd get in trouble for it. Keep in mind, they ARE breaking the Treaty. There's no way they really need 1000 whales for "research". They are simply harvesting Whales and everyone knows it. Including them. So I "think" they back off a bit because when it's all said and done, they are not doing what they are supposed to be doing either. That's just my guess... If the shoe were on the other foot and the Japanese were attacking one of our vessels I'm quite sure we wouldn't show as much restraint.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

bareyb said:


> If the shoe were on the other foot and the Japanese were attacking one of our vessels I'm quite sure we wouldn't show as much restraint.


Exactly. I'd love to see what would happen if a Japanese vessel pulled any of the stunts the SS folks try on... say... the Time Bandit of Deadliest Catch fame.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ClutchBrake said:


> Exactly. I'd love to see what would happen if a Japanese vessel pulled any of the stunts the SS folks try on... say... the Time Bandit of Deadliest Catch fame.


I imagine it would look something like this.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Regardless of their motives, the Sea Shephards really are nothing more than pirates and should be treated accordingly.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Regardless of their motives, the Sea Shephards really are nothing more than pirates and should be treated accordingly.


..complete with scurvy ***** too. (as in "arrr, ye scurvy *****")


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> The lack of law is what is confusing to me. And the Watson guys wears a badge. What's the deal with that?


I've never watched the show, but I would expect that his right to wear a badge is self assigned.



ClutchBrake said:


> They did show a clip from a previous season where a SS guy boards one of the Japanese vessels. If someone was attacking my ship then sent people to board I'd throw the sons of *****es in the water.


They can't just push him back off. Maritime law is mostly a gentleman's agreement to keep most people from drowning. IIRC, they arrested the protester for trespassing and delivered him to a maritime court in New Zealand.



ClutchBrake said:


> The SS folks kinda seem like eco terrorists. Like the nutjobs that burn houses and car lots.


They are eco terrorists.



bareyb said:


> I often wonder the same thing. My only guess is that the Japanese think they'd get in trouble for it. Keep in mind, they ARE breaking the Treaty. There's no way they really need 1000 whales for "research". They are simply harvesting Whales and everyone knows it. Including them. So I "think" they back off a bit because when it's all said and done, they are not doing what they are supposed to be doing either. That's just my guess... If the shoe were on the other foot and the Japanese were attacking one of our vessels I'm quite sure we wouldn't show as much restraint.


I think when the treaty was written, "research" wasn't well defined. Probably to get the Japanese to sign it. Therefore, the Japanese have defined it themselves quite broadly and it's not just biological research, but historical and cultural research of the Japanese people. They are not breaking the treaty, just leaning on it's boundaries heavily.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Since they've "won" against the whalers for this season, now they're after tuna fishers:

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=13826053

"Down below, the ship's captain is frustrated by that emptiness. He believes quite strongly that boats are fishing for bluefin tuna illegally, hastening what he fears is the species' demise. He wants to find those fishermen and stop them. But there are few blips on the ship's radar and few specks on the horizon save for the occasional NATO warship
...
His crew carries lists by of boats prepared by ICCAT, the International Commission for the Conservation of Atlantic Tunas. The list shows the quotas allotted each boat. But it's difficult to tell if a boat has met or exceeded its quota. And some boats are on the list but have no quotas assigned, which means they can help other boats fish but not do the fishing themselves - and whether they are abiding by that can also be difficult to pin down ..."

Yes, they are apparently making a similar TV series for this.

I want to know how Ahab and the Sea Hippies expect to determine if a particular boat has met its quota - do they intend to board those boats and count?

Tuna boats tend to be smaller enterprises than the Japanese whaling groups, so I also wonder how long until someone starts shooting at the Sea Hippies for damaging gear or otherwise interfering with fishing? They may feel free to go after non-listed boats or boats fishing out of season, but those would also be the most-likely to be less than law-abiding and more likely to give a non-law-abiding response.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

MarkofT said:


> I've never watched the show, but I would expect that his right to wear a badge is self assigned.
> 
> They can't just push him back off. Maritime law is mostly a gentleman's agreement to keep most people from drowning. IIRC, they arrested the protester for trespassing and delivered him to a maritime court in New Zealand.
> 
> ...


Well true. I meant they weren't exactly keeping with the _spirit_ of the Treaty. I also think they lie about what the Whales are really for. So in that regard, I do think they are breaking the Treaty. Just not in such a way that anyone can prove.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I've had classes in maritime law, but can't answer the questions here. Sorry, it was a long time ago. However, if the aqua hippies tried their shenanigans against a US Navy ship... good riddance. After the USS Cole bombing, the USN doesn't treat "trespassing" boats kindly. As for the Japanese Navy... yes, they have one, and it is VERY capable. On par with the USN. tech and weapon -wise, just smaller. I suspect (but am just speculating) that their role is limited because of post WWII treaties limiting their navy to a self-defense force


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

OMG what a bunch of idiots. Propfowling themselves. ROFLMAO. Then spend 15 minutes trying to cut the rope off instead of unwinding it. 

Helicoper pilot, fly and take off without checking for conditions at the other ship and no backup radio or sat phone. rolleyes


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

jeepair said:


> OMG what a bunch of idiots. Propfowling themselves. ROFLMAO. Then spend 15 minutes trying to cut the rope off instead of unwinding it.
> 
> Helicoper pilot, fly and take off without checking for conditions at the other ship and no backup radio or sat phone. rolleyes


Yup... I couldnt believe it when I saw the prop turning while he was sawing at the line. What an idiot. Of course fouling themselves was even worse.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The Keystone Cop aspect of the show is in large part the appeal to me. I don't think I'd watch if if Paul Watson was a sympathetic figure or they actually had competent professionals on board the ships. I mean how do you make saving whales a turn-off...its genius!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

But on the plus side, they finally had a successful prop fouling! 

Did anyone else's recording have audio issues (I record off of Animal Planet HD)? For some reason the background music was very loud and the narrator's voice was too quiet. I had to turn on closed captioning to hear what he was saying.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

windracer said:


> But on the plus side, they finally had a successful prop fouling!
> 
> Did anyone else's recording have audio issues (I record off of Animal Planet HD)? For some reason the background music was very loud and the narrator's voice was too quiet. I had to turn on closed captioning to hear what he was saying.


Yep, I changed my receiver to 6 channel stereo which helped out a bit.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

windracer said:


> But on the plus side, they finally had a successful prop fouling!
> 
> Did anyone else's recording have audio issues (I record off of Animal Planet HD)? For some reason the background music was very loud and the narrator's voice was too quiet. I had to turn on closed captioning to hear what he was saying.


Yeah I noticed the same thing, especially during the 2nd half. Very annoying.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

jeepair said:


> Helicoper pilot, fly and take off without checking for conditions at the other ship and no backup radio or sat phone. rolleyes


Not to mention he had battery issues at departure AFTER having them on charge all night. What made him think he wouldnt have issues at the other end? When he walked in the cabin of the Barker, my first thought was I hope he left the keys in the ignition.

I like whales as much as the next guy, but there is NO WAY I would put my life in these peoples hands. None. That Lockhart guy seems failry switched on, but man the rest fo them just scare me.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

windracer said:


> But on the plus side, they finally had a successful prop fouling!
> 
> Did anyone else's recording have audio issues (I record off of Animal Planet HD)? For some reason the background music was very loud and the narrator's voice was too quiet. I had to turn on closed captioning to hear what he was saying.


I noticed the same thing. I guess someone screwed up during the editing of this episode.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm trying to figure out why, since they apparently had a floating rope sitting there, they didn't use the floating rope the first time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Because they are the Sea Shepherds. Why do anything right the first time?

I'm beginning to think the producers actually don't like this crew and like to take every opportunity to show them being incompetent.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Because they are the Sea Shepherds. Why do anything right the first time?
> 
> I'm beginning to think the producers actually don't like this crew and like to take every opportunity to show them being incompetent.


There's a right way, wrong way, and a Sea Shepard's way (the same as the wrong way, just hippier.)


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> There's a right way, wrong way, and a Sea Shepard's way (the same as the wrong way, just hippier.)


Capt Wrongway Peachfuzz is certainly in the house on this show....

http://bullwinkle.toonzone.net/peachfuzz.htm

http://www.dikkers.com/blog/animation/bullwinkle’s-real-life-peter-peachfuzz/


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Because they are the Sea Shepherds. Why do anything right the first time?
> 
> I'm beginning to think the producers actually don't like this crew and like to take every opportunity to show them being incompetent.


I don't think any amount of magic editing could fix this interpatation of the crews.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

For some weird reason while watching this week it struck me that the paint job on the harpoon ships reminded me of the Yamato from Star Blazers:










Guess that makes sense since that was a Japanese cartoon. 

Whale Wars ... in spaaaaace!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

windracer said:


> Whale Wars ... in spaaaaace!


A fairly recent episode of Doctor Who featured a star whale. It was enslaved by the people of the UK when they evacuated Earth, and used as engine to propel their ships. Spoilers at the following link. http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Whale


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

justen_m said:


> A fairly recent episode of Doctor Who featured a star whale. It was enslaved by the people of the UK when they evacuated Earth, and used as engine to propel their ships. Spoilers at the following link. http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Whale


I liked that episode more then second time I watched it. Doctor Who is more realistic then the idea that the Sea Idiots will be saving anything.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow... what a bunch of idiots...

Note to crew... make sure prop fowler line is not tied to the boat before you deploy it....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Magister said:


> I liked that episode more then second time I watched it. Doctor Who is more realistic then the idea that the Sea Idiots will be saving anything.


I too was shocked that they couldn't get the line loose. Truly lame and right in line with the usual dangerous screw-ups these well meaning buffoons are famous for. It's a miracle nobody has been killed yet... I do think they are doing a _little_ better this year. Using hooks on the prop fouler lines was a much better strategy. The Tracking device is an obvious improvement too. I think people on the Internet are sending in ideas like they do for Mythbusters. 

I personally think they should be using flexible _steel_ cables instead of rope. Or perhaps a chain of some kind. The rope doesn't seem to do much against the giant props they are up against.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Barey- you do know that chain and/or steel doesn't float, right? Would be somewhat difficult to get a chain or steel cable up into the propellers without increasing their speed dramatically to overcome the weight of the chain/cable.

They've proven that the line they're using will work to foul a prop...but just those that are *about* the size of the props on the Gojira.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Barey- you do know that chain and/or steel doesn't float, right? Would be somewhat difficult to get a chain or steel cable up into the propellers without increasing their speed dramatically to overcome the weight of the chain/cable.
> 
> They've proven that the line they're using will work to foul a prop...but just those that are *about* the size of the props on the Gojira.


I actually thought about that. I was thinking they could attach a buoy to the end of the cable like the ones' they use for Crab Pots, then use the grappling hooks they came up with to attach the other end to the ships railing. A chain would be ideal if they could pull it off. I have yet to see a rope _really_ stop a full sized ship. At best it only seems to slow them down for a minute or two.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't know who was on rope detail for that small boat (Andrea?) but they should be reassigned to the galley where they cant make stupid mistakes like that. That could of ended VERY badly for them.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Legion said:


> I don't know who was on rope detail for that small boat (Andrea?) but they should be reassigned to the galley where they cant make stupid mistakes like that. That could of ended VERY badly for them.


All of their 'captains' CAME from the galley.

That would be viewed as a promotion I think!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Adam1115 said:


> All of their 'captains' CAME from the galley.
> 
> That would be viewed as a promotion I think!


I LOLed when they said that. No wonder they are in mishap after mishap.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I was shocked they were throwing FLARES into the netting of the whaler ships!!! Some parts of the nets were catching fire. Thats pretty dangerous on a ship. 

Those hooks were a good idea and if the first 15 feet were chain, it would be difficult to cut them off while going at speed. 

How did the Barker get 70+ miles away? Last I knew they had just broken the 20 mile radar barrier. They should have left the damaged boat and slowly motored towards the Barker. Could have saved an hour or two of exposure. Or transfer the sick/cold individual into the good working boat and zoom off to reach the Barker sooner. Idiots.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

There is not a sitcom out there (ok maybe Modern Family) that delivers as much laughs per episode as these fools.

Those hooks on the side of the Nishon seemed kind of silly, especially because they put them right on the railing of the walkway so they could just easily walk up to it and unhook it. Now if they put some type of lock on there then it could work.

Rule #1 on prop-fouling.....make sure the rope isn't tied to your boat before letting it go!


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

jeepair said:


> They should have left the damaged boat and slowly motored towards the Barker. Could have saved an hour or two of exposure. Or transfer the sick/cold individual into the good working boat and zoom off to reach the Barker sooner.


There you go again......inserting common sense into a sea shepherd situation. When will you learn?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Those hooks on the side of the Nishon seemed kind of silly, especially because they put them right on the railing of the walkway so they could just easily walk up to it and unhook it. Now if they put some type of lock on there then it could work.


I think one of the crew of the harpoon ship was standing right there watching when the second hook was deployed. A lock, or securing the hook somewhere other than the railing (like on the hull with another magnet?) seems like a much better idea.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Legion said:


> There you go again......inserting common sense into a sea shepherd situation. When will you learn?


Well, maybe that isn't a great idea. What if the damaged boat sank while the good boat was racing with the injured crewman. Probably the only good solution is to tough it out or see if one boat can handle 8 people.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> I think one of the crew of the harpoon ship was standing right there watching when the second hook was deployed. A lock, or securing the hook somewhere other than the railing (like on the hull with another magnet?) seems like a much better idea.


Well, the hook was attached to a (guessing here) 1-2" rope. Probably a hundred feet or longer. That rope, when wet weighs how much? Not sure but probably a lot. Then have that rope dragging in the water under the ship and there is no way anyone can remove that hook from that rail. They would have to cut it or slow down to get the drag off of the hook.

When they were placing the "transponder" on the back of the ship I thought I saw a crewmember right above them. Or at least right after they left the stern of the ship. Guess we'll see how good that works in the next few episodes.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> ...When they were placing the "transponder" on the back of the ship I thought I saw a crewmember right above them. Or at least right after they left the stern of the ship. Guess we'll see how good that works in the next few episodes.


I predict it's an empty box....


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

Or they forgot to turn it on...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

johnfl said:


> Or they forgot to turn it on...


Or they don't have a working reciever.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I predict it's an empty box....


I predict they forgot to put batteries in it..


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

Magister said:


> Or they don't have a working reciever.


Or left it at port and have to turn back.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Or it will actually track THEM, somehow!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Or it will actually track THEM, somehow!


HAHAHAHAHAHA... That would be awesome. They put the wrong box on the japanese ship and it just sends the hippy ship coord directly to the whalers Navigation system.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

I think the captain of the big ship is just as responsible for this clusterfark as the idiots in the small boat who forgot to untie the rope. He was supposed to get out of radar range (20 miles) and then wait for the small boats to catch up. Instead he just kept on sailing.

Even if there was no problem with the small boats, eventually they would have said, "Ok, we're on our way back to you, should catch up in a couple hours." To which he would have responded, "Oh, about that. Instead of being 20 or 30 miles away, we decided to go 70(!). See ya in 6 hours. Oh, and hope you have enough gas since we're now three times farther than expected."

Idiots, from top to bottom.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I predict it's an empty box....





johnfl said:


> Or they forgot to turn it on...





Magister said:


> Or they don't have a working reciever.





Ment said:


> I predict they forgot to put batteries in it..





tripmac said:


> Or left it at port and have to turn back.





pmyers said:


> Or it will actually track THEM, somehow!





Magister said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA... That would be awesome. They put the wrong box on the japanese ship and it just sends the hippy ship coord directly to the whalers Navigation system.


All of the above?!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, wow ... having the Japanese send out a mayday when they got "prop fouled" knowing the Sea Shepherds would have to respond. Brilliant! 

It was interesting to see the two different point-of-view videos, too, of both the Gojira and the whole mayday incident.

And here they are, launching bottles of paint and such, and they get all pissed when a bamboo pole is thrown back at them? Wow ...


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

windracer said:


> Ok, wow ... having the Japanese send out a mayday when they got "prop fouled" knowing the Sea Shepherds would have to respond. Brilliant!
> 
> It was interesting to see the two different point-of-view videos, too, of both the Gojira and the whole mayday incident.
> 
> And here they are, launching bottles of paint and such, and they get all pissed when a bamboo pole is thrown back at them? Wow ...


I didn't see this episode but I'll note that a Mayday call is only supposed to be made in circumstances that may lead to immediate danger of loss of life or the vessel. Lesser calls in severity are "pahn-pahn" and "securite". Unless the whaler was about to hit an iceberg, one of those lesser calls should have been made. Only a Mayday obligates the Sea Hippies to take action. The others are advisory calls, not requiring action.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

As a sailor... Sending out that mayday was over the line. You NEVER DO THAT unless it is real. I want to harpoon them. With a Harpoon from... a local vessel... 500lbs of high explosive diving down and exploding in your bowels. We would destroy you! You would sink in minutes with no residue! **** YOU! You do not have the right to play with the rights of thousands of years of Naval service for your political crap.

I was laughing at the Sea Sheps up till now, but not anymore. The Jap whaling fleet when too far. I want the USN to step in and protect American citizens. It would be easy.l I know all we have to do is surface one of our subs that may be in the region.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I know all we have to do is surface one of our subs that may be in the region.


Why not? It worked last time.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=94115&page=1

I do agree though that the misuse of the distress call was way out of line and that captain should be fined at a minimum.


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

Thought this was interesting.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8634950#post8634950


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like the new "season" is actually going to be a new series, which will probably require a new Season Pass. It starts April 27 and is called "Whale Wars: Viking Shores."


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

windracer said:


> Looks like the new "season" is actually going to be a new series, which will probably require a new Season Pass. It starts April 27 and is called "Whale Wars: Viking Shores."


It's a spin-off. Whale Wars will air later this year. Still sounds interesting though so I'll definitely add a new SP for it. 



> Whale Wars spin-off subtitled Viking Shores; go behind the scenes in Playboy before it debuts
> 
> The spin-off of Whale Wars that follows Sea Shepherd's actions last summer in the Faroe Islands will debut next month, and has been given the subtitle "Viking Shores," perhaps because the name of its setting, the Faroe Islands, isn't as sexy or well-known as Vikings are. (Vikings once colonized the 18-island nation, which is between Iceland and Norway.)
> 
> *The network has ordered five episodes of the spin-off, and the regular series will continue later this year as both Japanese whalers and Sea Shepherd returned to the Southern Ocean. Whale Wars: Viking Shores debuts April 27.*


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought the Japanese had declared they were giving up on whaling in the Southern Ocean?

In any case, the old season pass should catch that, and I'll add a new one for the Viking Shores spin-off. This should be quite a bit different, as the Faroe Islands aren't nearly as far away from support (refueling) as the Southern Ocean. I don't think, but am not sure, there isn't going to be a single big factory ship for the SS to target.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

> Whale Wars spin-off subtitled Viking Shores; go behind the scenes in Playboy before it debuts
> 
> The spin-off of Whale Wars that follows Sea Shepherd's actions last summer in the Faroe Islands will debut next month, and has been given the subtitle "Viking Shores," perhaps because the name of its setting, the Faroe Islands, isn't as sexy or well-known as Vikings are. (Vikings once colonized the 18-island nation, which is between Iceland and Norway.)
> 
> *The network has ordered five episodes of the spin-off, and the regular series will continue later this year as both Japanese whalers and Sea Shepherd returned to the Southern Ocean. Whale Wars: Viking Shores debuts April 27.*





justen_m said:


> I thought the Japanese had declared they were giving up on whaling in the Southern Ocean?


Just for that one season as far as I know. They already went back out according the article (see bolded section).


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Remember Whale Wars-Viking Shores starts Friday and its already out on the interwebs. Do we discuss the episodes here or another thread?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I"m good with discussing it in this thread. All us fans are all here in one place already. We'd probably lose a few if we move it. It's still basically the same show, different enemy.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

When I went to TCO to schedule a new SP for Viking Shores, I noticed there's another (one-off?) episode on tonight:

Whale Wars: Operation Bluefin
The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society enters hostile Libyan waters to protect bluefin tuna from poachers.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

windracer said:


> When I went to TCO to schedule a new SP for Viking Shores, I noticed there's another (one-off?) episode on tonight:
> 
> Whale Wars: Operation Bluefin
> The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society enters hostile Libyan waters to protect bluefin tuna from poachers.


Thanks for the heads up. I just set up a recording. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

windracer said:


> When I went to TCO to schedule a new SP for Viking Shores, I noticed there's another (one-off?) episode on tonight:
> 
> Whale Wars: Operation Bluefin
> The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society enters hostile Libyan waters to protect bluefin tuna from poachers.





Spoiler



This was mentioned in the first EP for Viking Shores as it impacted the status of ship Steve Irwin's ability to help the Bardot(renamed Gojira) with the initial campaign in the Faroes


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Their blue fin campaign's must have been pretty uneventful as the intro mentioned this footage was from their 2010 & 2011 campaigns and they only managed to stop one boat? Anyone else notice the different paint jobs on the Steve Irwin?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah, I saw that too. From black to a sort of camo. I realized after watching that there is a distinct void in my life without a weekly fix of Peter "the hammer" Hammarstedt.

Also, Shannon Mann used to be the aqua-hippie hottie, now she's just another run of the mill aqua-hippie homely. Shame really.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Operation Bluefin:
I was amazed at the difference between U.S bluefin hunting (see Wicked Tuna show) where our people are on a boat with fishing poles just hoping to land a couple a year versus these boats catching hundreds of them at one time.

Viking Shores:
This one was very interesting. These people don't export the meat to Japan or anywhere else. They consume all the meat themselves. I thought the comparisons they made to a slaughter house was probably accurate we just don't get to see that. Could they kill them more humanely? Probably.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Jayjoans said:


> Yeah, I saw that too. From black to a sort of camo. I realized after watching that there is a distinct void in my life without a weekly fix of Peter "the hammer" Hammarstedt.


Speaking of which, someone please send that guy a razor. The facial hair of a high school sophomore is not becoming of a second in command.

Oh and, I have great doubts when it comes to the SS speculation that blue fin will be extinct in 5 years.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why would they ship that sonar equipment instead of just bringing it with them on the boat? That made no sense to me. 

Also, does a port have to let a ship dock? Why not refuse service to them?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Unbelievable yet again.

I thought FOR SURE that they weren't that stupid. I figured that after they towed around a couple of cameramen and a sound guy around the ferry dock that they would most certainly lead the police to a decoy van that had nothing in it as the real car or van drove off the ferry unnoticed. To think that they could be on a very small island that has just featured Paul Watson and the SS on the front page of their newspaper and assume they could go ANYWHERE on the island unnoticed is just plain clinical stupidity.

When they reported that the devices were gone my jaw dropped. How anybody can contribute money to this "circus of the sea" is beyond me.

Pmyers- to answer your question I think they figured they would be confiscated when they did their stem to stern customs inspection when the arrived at the dock. They must have at least one super-duper hiding place though, no doubt there's a stash of weed on there somewhere. Maybe they did the research beforehand and found out that there's no need for drug sniffing dogs on the island so they were safe.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

so is that sonar equipment illegal? Maybe I missed that.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I have no idea whether or not it's illegal, but I bet if those were found on the SS boat when it docked they wouldn't have been confiscated for further review. I'm assuming the Faroe customs agents would have known there was only one use for them so they wouldn't have been left on the boat.

(I act like I know what I'm talking about, but I really have no clue...)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm more likely to think that this equipment doesn't even exist and they are just making it up! lol


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

It's very hard to be sympathetic to Sea Shepard's cause here. In the antarctic, I think they at least had a valid claim (the Japanese were operating in an internationally recognized whale sanctuary, clearly for the purpose of harvesting whale meat and not research as the treaty they signed required, and they were harvesting some whales that were endangered). Here, the people are operating lawfully in their own sovereign waters, not in violation of any treaty, harvesting a species that would seem, from my research, to be of a healthy population.

I've got no problem with them shining the spotlight on what seems to be to be a barbaric and unnecessary slaughter, in an effort to sway world opinion. But actually violating local laws and interfering with the hunt seems unjustifiable.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm assuming this country must not have a Navy or Coast Guard?!?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

The Faroe Islands are a territory of Denmark.

The Royal Danish Navy: "The RDN is mainly responsible for maritime defence and maintaining the sovereignty of Danish, Greenlandic and Faroese territorial waters. Other tasks include surveillance, search and rescue, icebreaking, oil spill recovery and prevention as well as contributions to international tasks and forces."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Danish_Navy

Hang on...."The islands form a self-governing country under the sovereignty of the Kingdom of Denmark. The total area is approximately 1,400 km² (540 sq mi) with a 2010 population of almost 50,000 people" So I guess they are a country, but they rely on Denmark for military, police, justice and foreign affairs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroe


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm not sure how they expected to get those sonar devices smuggled across the ferry ... seems like a dumb idea.

It takes balls (or lack of common sense?) to dock in "enemy" territory like that. That rowdy group at the end of the episode seems like trouble. How is a crew of 10 going to prevent a crowd like that from boarding them?

Going to be an interesting season ...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

nataylor said:


> It's very hard to be sympathetic to Sea Shepard's cause here. In the antarctic, I think they at least had a valid claim (the Japanese were operating in an internationally recognized whale sanctuary, clearly for the purpose of harvesting whale meat and not research as the treaty they signed required, and they were harvesting some whales that were endangered). Here, the people are operating lawfully in their own sovereign waters, not in violation of any treaty, harvesting a species that would seem, from my research, to be of a healthy population.
> 
> I've got no problem with them shining the spotlight on what seems to be to be a barbaric and unnecessary slaughter, in an effort to sway world opinion. But actually violating local laws and interfering with the hunt seems unjustifiable.


totally agree and very similiar to my earlier post. They also consume the meat locally and do not export it.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I Googled around a bit searching "Sea Shepherd" and "Faroe" and read some interesting articles about what happened during their stay. Clearly the TV shows are months old, so I wanted to see what was reported. Don't go looking if you don't want to know....

I won't mention what happened with the Sea Shepherd operations per se, but it does look like the heightened awareness has bred some stronger resistance to the grinds by locals on the island. It was also mentioned that due to the high mercury content of the whales they are recommending that children and pregnant women don't eat the whale meat at all, and everybody else should only eat it once a year. The oldsters blow that off as BS, but it may be the mercury issue could have more of a cooling effect on the grinds than the aqua-hippies and their stinky butter bombs.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I still wonder if that town could have just denied them from docking or if they have to let them in.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I still wonder if that town could have just denied them from docking or if they have to let them in.


I wonder the same... I think they wanted a chance to tell their side, and I think it worked. To me the Faroe folks come off more sympathetic due to the show. I wouldn't be surprised if the producers of WW spoke to the local politicians and told them the best way to fight Paul Watson is with his own methods. Use the media to get your view out there. I for one, think this episode helped them more than Watson hurt them. Just look at the remarks in this thread.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I still wonder if that town could have just denied them from docking or if they have to let them in.


Yeah. The only thing I can think of is that they wanted the world to see what, well, we have. It is a shrug. They are harvesting a renewable resource the most humane way possible, IMO. Compared to cattle slaughter? Yeah, fair comparison.

Aqua hippies are in the territorial waters of Denmark. A NATO country.


Spoiler



Unfortunately, I'm guessing any real deal would have made the news months ago, so this will just be allowed to fizzle, and we won't enjoy the USN or RBN blowing them away.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Can't wait to see what the Aqua Hippies are up to tonight! lol


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

Saw the preview for Whale Wars (Southern Ocean) starting in June. Awesome!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

"Interpol has issued an international wanted notice for conservationist and "Whale Wars" TV star Paul Watson, days after he skipped bail in Germany as Costa Rica tried to have him extradited." from http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/08/09/interpol-issues-wanted-notice-for-whale-wars-star/?hpt=hp_t3

Is there a plan for a 6th season? Maybe a reality crossover between Whale Wars and Lock Up?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd love to see Paul get hauled away even if its just for a day until he bails out.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to see a show where Japanese guys follow the bloated captain around and throw stuff at him when eating beef, chicken etc.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Interesting article I read today: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...y-gil-ship-owner-report-says/?intcmp=features

I noticed Paul Watson has resigned.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ing-organisation-sea-shepherd/article7039373/

Paul Watson resigns as leader of anti-whaling organisation Sea Shepherd



> The head of a controversial anti-whaling organization has resigned in order to comply with a U.S. court order.
> 
> Paul Watson issued a statement saying he has stepped down as leader of Sea Shepherd.
> 
> Mr. Watson says his decision was based on an injunction issued in the U.S. last month that barred the organization from being within 450 metres of Japanese whaling vessels.


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

nice to see that bloated blowhard is out, what a real ******bag!
i loved the South Park episode they did on him, really hit the nail on the head.
only thing he should be a captain of is a row boat and thats asking a lot.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Another SS/Watson article



> According to TMZ, a new lawsuit claims Paul Watson, star of the Animal Planet series, lied about the fate of his ship, telling media that it sank after a run in with Japanese whalers. The ship's owner Ady Gil alleges Watson actually ordered for the ship to be sunk in order to create publicity.
> 
> The lawsuit, filed yesterday in a Los Angeles Superior Court, claims that while the ship-also named Ady Gil--- was indeed struck by a Japanese whaling boat, the damage could have been repaired, however Watson sabotaged the boat in order to amp up the publicity.
> 
> Gil claims Watson's motive was to spur outrage over the ship's sinking and urge people to donate to his anti-whaling organization.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I tried to tell him that a Reality Show was a bad idea... But you know Paul. Always the drama queen. Sad to see him go though. That means the series, if it even survives, will probably suck now.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

bareyb said:


> I tried to tell him that a Reality Show was a bad idea... But you know Paul. Always the drama queen. Sad to see him go though. That means the series, if it even survives, will probably suck now.


Oh I don't know, bet they can find another militant eco dude to replace him.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I vote for Peter "The Hammer" Hammarstedt. That guy took hyperbole to a hyperbolic level.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

According to Sea Shepherd, Watson is staying aboard the Steve Irwin to "document their efforts," even though he is not Captain and is not part of the organization anymore. Not sure how that works.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Jayjoans said:


> I vote for Peter "The Hammer" Hammerschmidt. That guy took hyperbole to a hyperbolic level.


Wow google is fast, they already indexed your post when I searched for Peter. 

Ran across this during my search


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I blew it on my first post, his last name is Hammarstedt.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nataylor said:


> According to Sea Shepherd, Watson is staying aboard the Steve Irwin to "document their efforts," even though he is not Captain and is not part of the organization anymore. Not sure how that works.


Ah. Well that certainly changes things. He'll be like the Wizard behind the curtain.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Ment said:


> Wow google is fast, they already indexed your post when I searched for Peter.
> 
> Ran across this during my search


QFT! That is so awesome. Makes me want to record a bunch of past seasons for a drinking game or something.\

[edit] So is there another season anytime soon?

I almost find it hard to believe they sunk the Ady on purpose. As a sailor... that just sits wrong with me. She seemed a beautiful piece of work. Then again, Watson is a piece of something too.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

justen_m said:


> I almost find it hard to believe they sunk the Ady on purpose. As a sailor... that just sits wrong with me. She seemed a beautiful piece of work. Then again, Watson is a piece of something too.


From the show it looked like it was VERY badly damaged. To save it would mean Watson would have to stop and tow it, or wait for a tug to tow it. That would tie up one of the ships.

So it was a win-win when they scuttled it (ie Watson got to continue to hassle the whalers, and even better publicity).

Look at how much time the replacement for the Ady Gil took up when it's pontoon was cracked off last season.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Awesome sauce. The 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals has labeled the Sea Shepherds as pirates in their latest decision.

http://news.yahoo.com/court-anti-whaling-protesters-pirates-183649080.html


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Video on that page has me looking forward to the new season of Whale Wars.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds good, but what does it mean?

As a Navy officer, one of my duties is to kill pirates. My old boat could do that without thinking twice. Just a normal torpedo drill.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So, did anyone else watch the (only) season six episode, "A Commander Rises?"



Spoiler



Hammarstedt is just as crazy as Watson, wow, keeping his ship sandwiched between the tanker and the factory vessel 

Captain Luis of the Sam Simon (can't believe they actually were able to purchase a security vessel _from_ the Japanese!) seemed way more logical and was getting trashed by the other Sea Shepherd members for being too conservative.

No helicopter or small boat action this time either, and as usual the trimaran was out of the show before the hunt even started. :down:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

For some reason my sp didn't pick it up. Looks like next recording is this Sat @ 7:00pm.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Why'd they only have a one episode season? Its kinda frightening the mentality thats gotten a hold of some of the crew..willing to die for the whales etc. You can see how easily that mindset can be twisted to convince a few to do even more extreme things every year. Laying bets there will be an explosion in the next few seasons.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ment said:


> Why'd they only have a one episode season?...


I would have to assume that it is a ratings thing, otherwise the network would try to squeeze out as many episodes as humanly possible....the re run them...then have a marthon....etc


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ment said:


> Why'd they only have a one episode season?


Maybe because not much happened?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Man, this was awesome, makes me long for the multi-ep seasons.



Spoiler



The Bardot craps out an engine running from the Japanese. Go home, you're done.

The Simon captain is a complete weenie, and actually reaches for and wears a helmet while at the helm. Aqua hippies roll their eyes in disgust. Although he is willing to die for the whales, he never agreed to allow scratches to the ship's paint.

Due to legal threats, helicopter pilot is the only one to decide the risk of losing his retirement is too high (since everybody else on the ships have never worked a day in their lives, they have no assets to worry about) and jumps ship. No pilot, no helicopter.

While blocking access to the oiler, the 50 ton Barker is "nudged" out of the way by the 500 ton Nisshin, crushing the heli-deck. Helicopter pilot elevated to Einstein status.

On the Barker, while "the Hammer" calls the shots and blocks the slipway to the Nisshin Maru, a torpedo boat finds a whale, shoots it, lashes it to the side and still sends it up the slipway. All directly in front of the Barker, which is supposedly there to block the killing of even one whale. Not so much.

Paul Watson finds out that the 9th circuit court ruled against him, and he can no longer captain any ship affiliated with Sea Shepherd within 500 feet of the Japanese. Watson is relieved that he can wear loose sweat pants in his stateroom, eat cheetos and write poetry one handed without interruption.

The Irwin burns tens of thousands of dollars of fuel and untold bushels of vegetables and tofu parading around the southern ocean doing nothing.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Ment said:


> Why'd they only have a one episode season? Its kinda frightening the mentality thats gotten a hold of some of the crew..willing to die for the whales etc. You can see how easily that mindset can be twisted to convince a few to do even more extreme things every year. Laying bets there will be an explosion in the next few seasons.


From my understanding, because of the court decisions, Animal Planet backed out of providing its own film crew. So Sea Shepherd actually ended up shooting all the footage themselves, and it seems Animal Planet didn't think they could pull a whole season out of the material Sea Shepherd shot.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

nataylor said:


> From my understanding, because of the court decisions, Animal Planet backed out of providing its own film crew. So Sea Shepherd actually ended up shooting all the footage themselves, and it seems Animal Planet didn't think they could pull a whole season out of the material Sea Shepherd shot.


Now that you mention that, I do remember reading something about that. I know the Sea Shepherd provided/filmed their own footage but I don't remember how/why that came about.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ah, so most of the footage was unusable because of was just of themselves doing stoopid stuff.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

windracer said:


> Ah, so most of the footage was unusable because of was just of themselves doing stoopid stuff.


How is that any different than all the previous seasons?


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Sea Shepherd Locates Whale Poachers

http://www.seashepherd.org.au/news-and-media/2014/01/05/sea-shepherd-locates-whale-poachers-1554


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Barmat said:


> Sea Shepherd Locates Whale Poachers


..and writes a completely self-serving "press release". 

What the Japanese are doing is not illegal. It might be after the court rules, but as of right now it's not illegal. What Sea Shepherd is doing is illegal right now, and will still be illegal no matter what the court rules.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jayjoans said:


> a completely self-serving "press release"


Re-read the press release and you'll see the Nisshin Maru was caught whaling in a protected sanctuary. Sea Shepherd is a non-profit organization whose clients are whales, so they have no "self" to "serve".


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

You might be new to Whale Wars and what's going on in the southern ocean. The Japanese get around whaling in this protected sanctuary by calling what they're doing research. The Sea Shepherds keep screaming about PROTECTED SANCTUARY!, but the Japanese aren't breaking any laws by doing what they're doing, research.

Whether or not any valuable research is being conducted is an unanswered question, but currently there are no laws being broken other than maritime law clearly broken every time one of the Sea Shepherd ships engages a Japanese fleet vessel.

Additionally, there have been counts as high a something like 800,000 Minke whales in the southern ocean, and the Japanese are allowed to take something like 1,500 annually. Populations are replenished naturally with no threat of extinction or even the Minke population being negatively affected.

The SANCTUARY deal is a red herring at this point, doesn't apply. Maybe the court will change that, but they've been in no hurry to reach a decision.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I miss my favorite hapless do-gooders. Is the injunction still in place this season. I.e. no chance for new AP shot/produced episodes.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jayjoans said:


> Japanese get around whaling in this protected sanctuary by calling it research


Once again, read the press release and pay attention to Captain Chakravarty's comment describing the grotesque methods used to conduct this "research". Sea Shepherd represents those of us who believe whales in particular are sentient beings with complex social structures on par with human beings and deserve to live their lives in peace.



Jayjoans said:


> there have been counts as high as 800,000 Minke whales, and the Japanese are allowed to take 1,500 annually


Using your example, it would be acceptable to have an annual world war where 5 billion people are unwillingly drafted and 9 million of them are killed in action since the dead's remaining family members will repopulate society. If so, we'll just have agree to disagree when it comes to our perspectives on the sanctity of intelligent life.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

but I guess cows deserve to die. 
And chickens
And pigs
And deer on the side of the highway
And and bugs on the windshield
And salmon
And tuna
And..
And..
And..
But oh no. Whales are human. Using your example, we should be able to kill all the stupid humans, right? Or at least the ones with a simple social structure.

Whales are not human, nor are any other animals. Comparison to human life just shows how whacked out some of you are.

And your reference to Captain CHrslshignelshckgy in no way addresses the quote of mine you posted. The manner in which the animal is killed has nothing to do with how the Japanese get around the sanctuary requirements by calling it research. Argument fail.

Please go hyperventilate elsewhere. Maybe Denver?

I have no whale in this hunt, but for the SS to come out and whine about the illegal killing of whales in the southern ocean is folly. Right now it is legal. Would I personally rather they didn't do it? Sure, I have nothing against the whales and don't find them inviting as a meal. But the Japanese are not breaking the law. The SS are not the hippy ocean cops. They're the thugs here. Don't like it? Change the law.

Look no further than Captain Underpants himself. "I want only people that are willing to die to save a whale". Honestly. Do you agree that a whale's life is more "valuable" than human life?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Rather than saying what the Japanese are doing are legal, it would be more accurate to say that the International Criminal Court has not yet ruled on the legality. There's a case pending, and plenty of legal arguments that what they're doing is, in fact, not legal.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jayjoans said:


> we should be able to kill all the stupid humans, right?


No, just douse them with rancid butter.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

MHunter1 said:


> those of us who believe whales in particular are sentient beings with complex social structures on par with human beings and deserve to live their lives in peace.


Someday, activists fashioning themselves as more extremist/committed/enlightened/leftist/aware/diverse/sustaining than "those of you" are will rail at you as a sentientist. Count on it. What will you say then?

It's not just that you want to use your western privilege to bully the Japanese, right?


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Numb And Number2 said:


> you want to use your western privilege to bully the Japanese


Sorry, I'm not following how the humane treatment of animals (which includes humane slaughter of livestock) became a discussion about western privilege.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

when did going to Denver become a put down? Did I miss something?


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

There is also a legal question of were the Japanese whaling in New Zeland territorial waters and that is indeed illegal.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> but I guess cows deserve to die.
> 
> Please go hyperventilate elsewhere. Maybe Denver?


Oh man! I was with you right up until there. What did I do to anybody?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I apologize to my Coloradan friends. 

I live in the SF bay area, so for many people I am therefore a gay man.
Colorado has legalized marijuana, so therefore that's where all the crazy dope smokers are.

I see the problem with my assumption that the Sea Shepherds and their supporters would feel most at home in Denver. An unfair assumption, and for that (and only that) I apologize.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Rather than saying what the Japanese are doing are legal, it would be more accurate to say that the International Criminal Court has not yet ruled on the legality. There's a case pending, and plenty of legal arguments that what they're doing is, in fact, not legal.


Honest question: if something is not illegal, is it then legal? Is something legal until it has been defined as illegal, or is it just defined as nothing?

I'll admit that I don't know the nuance of the specific legal arguments in regard to the whaling issue, but my understanding from a little bit of research is that what the Japanese are doing is allowed (legal?) under the terms which they claim they're operating. Bottom line for me is that the Sea Shepherds are the ones that are clearly breaking established law, without question. There is certainly some gray area in regard to whether or not the Japanese are too, and the delay in a decision is head scratching.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Honest question: if something is not illegal, is it then legal? Is something legal until it has been defined as illegal, or is it just defined as nothing?


I don't think just because you haven't been caught and/or convicted yet that what you're doing should necessarily be called legal. The Japanese claim they're operating legally. That doesn't make it so. Many people disagree with them and believe they are violating the treaty because their "research" does not meet international standards.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> I apologize to my Coloradan friends.
> 
> I live in the SF bay area, so for many people I am therefore a gay man.
> Colorado has legalized marijuana, so therefore that's where all the crazy dope smokers are.
> ...


No problem man. I knew what meant. (And you're not far wrong in any case)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> I apologize to my Coloradan friends.
> 
> I live in the SF bay area, so for many people I am therefore a gay man.
> *Colorado has legalized marijuana, so therefore that's where all the crazy dope smokers are.*
> ...


You just lost any credibility you had with me too. Seems to me you make statements with little knowledge of the truth. 

ETA: People do not assume you are gay because you live in the Bay Area. That's also ridiculous.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> I live in the SF bay area, so for many people I am therefore a gay man.
> Colorado has legalized marijuana, so therefore that's where all the crazy dope smokers are.


Right, because nobody in SF smokes the drugs.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Sheesh. Some of you need to take a step back from the computer. Can't you see I'm addressing common incorrect assumptions and not stating facts? I thought my comparison was sharp enough, but clearly a couple of you really do think that since I live near San Francisco I am a gay man and all Coloradans are dope smoking hippies. I don't dare mention that all Louisiana swamp dwellers are bearded ******* duck call millionaires.

Lighten up Franceses. (or don't, I don't really care)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Sheesh. Some of you need to take a step back from the computer. Can't you see I'm addressing common incorrect assumptions and not stating facts? I thought my comparison was sharp enough, but clearly a couple of you really do think that since I live near San Francisco I am a gay man and all Coloradans are dope smoking hippies. I don't dare mention that all Louisiana swamp dwellers are bearded ******* duck call millionaires.
> 
> Lighten up Franceses. (or don't, I don't really care)


I'm saying that your "common incorrect assumptions" are not all that common except perhaps in your own mind.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I'm saying that your "common incorrect assumptions" are not all that common except perhaps in your own mind.


...said the silicon valley BMW driving internet new money Starbuck monkey. 
(or Google glass hole for short)


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

The International Court of Justice in the Hague has ruled that Japan's whale hunting does not meet the requirement of being for the purpose of scientific research, stating that "the evidence does not establish that the program's design and implementation are reasonable in relation to achieving its stated objectives." Japan must revoke any existing permits to take whales and may not issue any future permits in support of its current program.

http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/03/japans-whaling-not-for-scientific-purposes-must-cease/


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Is the show ever coming back in a season format? Maybe another Faroe Islands type deal.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Season 7, which is a single 3-hour episode, airs tonight on Animal Planet.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up! Looks like my old SP picked up all three episodes. :up:


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh thanks! I don't have a season pass anymore, I had no idea there was another season.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

nataylor said:


> Season 7, which is a single 3-hour episode, airs tonight on Animal Planet.


Thanks for the heads-up. I've now got it set to record. I don't have a season pass anymore. I didn't expect there to be any more.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I was caught off guard, too. I didn't know there was going to another. I just got lucky: I never deleted the season pass and happened to check my to do list today.


----------

